#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Редукционистское воззрение или о честности

## Балдинг

Преамбула
Полагайся на учение, а не на личность учителя;
Полагайся на смысл, а не на слова;
Полагайся на глубокое, а не поверхностное;
Полагайся на мудрость, а не на идеи.

Каноническое учение Будды о цели, как о смерти в квадрате (параниббана) (тут подходящая цитата http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....687#post611687 ), в Махаяне трансформировалось таким образом, чтобы "задержаться в 10-м классе" до тех пор, пока все живые существа не получат аттестат зрелости, "помогая" им в этом.
Проходила также информация о том, что живых существ бесконечное множество.

Тут также навскидку всплывает и такая аналогия. Некий житель решил не сорить во дворе и, как решил, так и перестал сорить (ниббана). Другой житель [решил не сорить во дворе] осознал, что сорить во дворе - неблагое, невежественное, неправильное. Но он продолжает сорить, объясняя всем остальным жителям, что сорить во дворе - это неблагое, невежественное, неправильное. Ибо он решил, что не будет сорить во дворе вместе со всеми остальными жителями. 
Первый же житель по приходу поры (париниббана) удалился и теперь даже и не пукнет в песочнице описываемого двора, не говоря уже о более грубых формах засорения. Но его пример призван вдохновить многих. 

Вопрос к _мирским последователям традиции Махаяна_. Если *честно для себя* признаться, не является ли практикуемая доктрина ширмой, прикрывающей на самом деле цепляние за сансару (под благовидным предлогом). Подобно тому как кто-то цепляется за кесарево, стремясь к земной власти, для него это будет уютным гнездом в сансаре, кто-то к богатству, а для кого-то уютным гнездом *в сансаре* будет "сострадать", "проповедовать" и т.д. Ибо факт уютного гнезда присутствует во всех случаях. Еще циничнее картина получается, если предположить, что последний осознает бесконечность живых существ или, посильнее того, *искренне согласен с метафорой Готамы*  о слепой черепахе, попадающей головой в ярмо, плавающее на поверхности вод мирового океана. 

При беспристрастном взгляде на описанное в сознании невольно возникает словосочетание "духовный онанизм". А под истиным мотивом цепляния за сансару видно само это цепляние, прикрываемое благими намерениями (у Ильича тоже были благие намерения по отношению к живым человеческим существам). 

Уважаемые коллеги, прошу помочь с *честным* ответом, по возможности памятуя о приведенном в преамбуле.

----------

Алик (11.09.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (03.06.2014), Семёныч (05.09.2013), Топпер- (05.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

Вера в буддизме - это персональное явление.
Спросите самого себя. Веруюте ли Вы. Если у Вас при взгляде на других людей, возникает отрицательные впечатления, значит Вы не практикуете всерьез Бодхичитту и Махаянистом не являетесь. Поэтому Вам не надо ее обсуждать.

----------


## Нико

> Преамбула
> Полагайся на учение, а не на личность учителя;
> Полагайся на смысл, а не на слова;
> Полагайся на глубокое, а не поверхностное;
> Полагайся на мудрость, а не на идеи.
> 
> Каноническое учение Будды о цели, как о смерти в квадрате (параниббана) (тут подходящая цитата http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....687#post611687 ), в Махаяне трансформировалось таким образом, чтобы "задержаться в 10-м классе" до тех пор, пока все живые существа не получат аттестат зрелости, "помогая" им в этом.
> Проходила также информация о том, что живых существ бесконечное множество.
> 
> ...


Во-первых, у Вас четыре опоры немного неправильно переведены. Там последние две: "Полагайся на буквальный, а не истолкованный смысл. И полагайся не на обычное сознание, а на высшую мудрость". 

Что касается смысла Вашего поста, то я поняла так, что Вы считаете, будто махаянцы с их намерением не покидать сансару ради блага существ вьют себе в ней "уютное гнездо". Правильно? Так вот, в сансаре, которая -- одно страдание, не бывает "уютных гнёзд". И бодхисаттва, (я говорю о высших уровнях бодхисаттв), хотя мог бы блаженствовать, сознательно выбирает ограничения сансары ради других. Примерно так.

----------

Алик (11.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.09.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Уважаемые коллеги, прошу помочь с *честным* ответом, по возможности памятуя о приведенном в преамбуле.


Почитайте Шантидеву. Там всё разжёвано. Но вообще говоря, не уверен, что участники обсуждения в этой жизни достигнут порога Нирваны, а это значит, что в принципе пофиг, кто из нас что провозглашает. А теперь, как просили, честный ответ.

----------

Аурум (05.09.2013), Балдинг (05.09.2013), Дхармананда (05.09.2013), Нико (05.09.2013), Фил (05.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2013)

----------


## Балдинг

> Но вообще говоря, не уверен, что участники обсуждения в этой жизни достигнут порога Нирваны, а это значит, что в принципе *пофиг, кто из нас что провозглашает*.


Идея понятна. Получается вновь возвращаемся к тому, что явилось причиной начала посещения данного форума.




> Второй вопрос. Тогда следует, что провозглашаемая Учением цель, не является целью, а является лишь символом, на пути к которому следующие путем постижания Истиного Знания выполняют иную функцию/функции (о которых отдельный разговор)?


И получается истина никому не нужна, берется методологический срез, для практических (меркантильных) целей самосовершенствования в индивидуальном понимании сознания практикующего живого существа. Искусство ради искусства, "игра в бисер"...(?)

В целом за ответ еще раз спасибо :-)

----------

Михаил Бочкарев (03.06.2014), Фил (05.09.2013)

----------


## Aion

> И получается истина никому не нужна, берется методологический срез, для практических (меркантильных) целей самосовершенствования в индивидуальном понимании сознания практикующего живого существа. Искусство ради искусства, "игра в бисер"...(?)


Имхо, БФ не самое подходящее место для поиска истины. Истина - в практике, а не в интернет-теоретизировании. 



> В целом за ответ еще раз спасибо :-)


Пожалуйста.

----------

Аурум (05.09.2013)

----------


## Фил

> И получается истина никому не нужна, берется методологический срез, для практических (меркантильных) целей самосовершенствования в индивидуальном понимании сознания практикующего живого существа. Искусство ради искусства, "игра в бисер"...(?)


 Даже самосовершенствование (искусство ради искусства) никому не нужно.

----------

Балдинг (06.09.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> При беспристрастном взгляде на описанное в сознании невольно возникает словосочетание "духовный онанизм". А под истиным мотивом цепляния за сансару видно само это цепляние, прикрываемое благими намерениями (у Ильича тоже были благие намерения по отношению к живым человеческим существам).


Давайте пошагово. Причина страданий  - цепочка неведение-эгоизм и т.д. С самим неведением мы практически ничего сделать не можем - никакие самые тонкие и глубокие теории сами по себе нас не изменят и к прекращению страданий не приведут. А вот с эгоизмом уже можно работать, поэтому Махаяна использует сострадание как метод и путь, хотя поскольку мы вначале переполнены эгоизмом, то и мотивация и практика будет так же содержать его в избытке. Настоящее спонтанное, естественное и искуственно не вымученное чистое сострадание мы из себя не выдавим, ведь у нас его еще нет. Но можем потихоньку развивать "притворяясь" и приучая к нему ум, постепенно меняя мировосприятие. Если в итоге наша практика будет все же содержать принципиально неустранимое зерно эгоизма, как Вы пишите, то и плод ее будет столь же эгоистичен и ни к какому избавлению от страданий он не приведет. Это каким же надо быть идиотом, чтобы практиковать учение уже зная, что оно не приведет нас к заявленной цели? Есть методы и полегче и богатства или чего там еще, обещают поболее....

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вопрос к _мирским последователям традиции Махаяна_. Если *честно для себя* признаться, не является ли практикуемая доктрина ширмой, прикрывающей на самом деле цепляние за сансару (под благовидным предлогом). Подобно тому как кто-то цепляется за кесарево, стремясь к земной власти, для него это будет уютным гнездом в сансаре, кто-то к богатству, а для кого-то уютным гнездом *в сансаре* будет "сострадать", "проповедовать" и т.д. Ибо факт уютного гнезда присутствует во всех случаях. Еще циничнее картина получается, если предположить, что последний осознает бесконечность живых существ или, посильнее того, *искренне согласен с метафорой Готамы*  о слепой черепахе, попадающей головой в ярмо, плавающее на поверхности вод мирового океана. 
> 
> При беспристрастном взгляде на описанное в сознании невольно возникает словосочетание "духовный онанизм". А под истиным мотивом цепляния за сансару видно само это цепляние, прикрываемое благими намерениями (у Ильича тоже были благие намерения по отношению к живым человеческим существам). 
> 
> Уважаемые коллеги, прошу помочь с *честным* ответом, по возможности памятуя о приведенном в преамбуле.


А почему вопрос только к "мирским последователям традиции Махаяна", а не ко всем мирским последователям Трёх Драгоценностей?  :Wink: 
Начнём с того, что "исповедуемая доктрина" так или иначе приводит к связи с Дхармой и при правильных действиях - хотя бы к лучшим перерождениям.
Для того, чтобы цепляться за сансару - надо сначала поверить в то, что после смерти будут какие-то перерождения, зависящие от непосредственных действий. Это уже формирование "правильных взглядов", которые обеспечивают освобождение рано или поздно. 

Насчёт же "благовидных предлогов": даже само стремление к нирване может стать цеплянием за сансару, что неоднократно упоминается - но это тот "благовидный предлог", который надо отбрасывать в последнюю очередь. И потом, "благовидные предлоги" Махаяны - они не для того, чтобы "цепляться", а для того, чтобы оставить всякую надежду и развивать бескорыстное намерение укрепиться в доброжелательном, сострадательном, сорадующемся и непоколебимом состоянии ума.

А если максимально честно - то на личном примере могу сказать, что не задумываюсь о прошлых и будущих воплощениях, а задумываюсь о том, чтобы достойно жить и достойно умереть, а следование Дхарме Махаяны (если редуцировать) - это моя _эстетическая позиция_, соответствующая внутренним устремлениям. И мне в принципе всё равно, кто и как будет называть это: "духовным онанизмом", "религиозным мракобесием" или "цеплянием за сансару".

----------

Lion Miller (06.09.2013), Tong Po (05.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.09.2013), Фил (05.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

Вопрос топика хороший, но очень сложный. Легко назвать Махаяну искажением истинной Дхаммы, которое появилось вследствие привычной страсти к жизни и желания замаскировать эту страсть благими намерениями. В реальности здесь большое количество причин, которые привели к появлению Махаяны как явления. Вполне возможно, что первых ее последователей действительно так вдохновил пример Будды Готамы, что они искренне пожелали повторить его Благородный путь. 
В дальнейшем мотивы людей были самыми разными: и эта самая бхава- танха, и эволюция идеи о том, что нет разницы между Ниббаной и самсарой, и просто следование традиции (человек родился в махаянской стране), и гордыня от принадлежности к "большой" колеснице, и так далее. Причин много.
Никто не отрицает само наличие пути бодхисаттвы, как великого подвига, как развития всех качеств ума на полную мощность, что проявляется в совершенном самостоятельном открытии древней святой дороги. 
Однако, так как Саммасамбудда возникает один раз в течение бесчисленно долгого количества времени (миллионы лет, кальп и эонов), то, очевидно, что вероятность стать им чрезвычайна мала. Это некий эксклюзивный, редкостный путь, которым следуют уникальные существа. Его нельзя поставить на "поток". И смысл это делать тоже, в общем, непонятен, если Учение есть в миру. Оно не прекратится навсегда, потому что всегда будет существо, идущее по Пути, и которое откроет его другим. 
Печально наблюдать "битвы традиций" и на форуме, и в жизни. Люди не развили элементарных человеческих качеств как то- уважение к собеседнику, приятная речь, спокойствие ума, и так далее, но при этом "бьются" спасать всех существ, презрительно отказываясь изучать тексты "низших колесниц", и бесконечно оскорбляясь на любую полемику - "о, опять эти тут, давайте закроем свой раздел".
Намерение помочь другим - это прекрасно, но сначала надо помочь самим себе, хотя бы на базовом уровне развития благих качеств и умения коммуницировать.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.09.2013), Алик (12.09.2013), Балдинг (05.09.2013), Богдан Б (05.09.2013), Германн (05.09.2013), Денис Нагомиров (05.09.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (03.06.2014), Сергей Ч (05.09.2013), Тао (06.09.2013), Топпер- (05.09.2013), Федор Ф (05.09.2013), Фил (05.09.2013)

----------


## Alex

Как прекрасно, что есть люди, так верно знающие чужую мотивацию и так ясно и доходчиво объясняющие её!

----------

Aion (05.09.2013), Lion Miller (06.09.2013), Tong Po (05.09.2013), Аурум (05.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (05.09.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (05.09.2013), Фил (05.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Как прекрасно, что есть люди, так верно знающие чужую мотивацию и так ясно и доходчиво объясняющие её!


Я понимаю вашу иронию, однако важно понять СВОЮ мотивацию, в первую очередь.
Чего я хочу от практики? Решить проблемы этой жизни? Стать спокойнее? Стать мудрее? Получить приятные ощущения? Получить новый опыт? Разобраться с тем, что такое эта жизнь и этот ум?
Когда человек научится отвечать на такие вопросы и будет воздерживаться от осуждения других - тогда и начнется настоящая практика.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.09.2013), Tong Po (05.09.2013), Алик (12.09.2013), Богдан Б (05.09.2013), Денис Нагомиров (05.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.09.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (03.06.2014), Тао (06.09.2013), Топпер- (05.09.2013), Федор Ф (05.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Когда человек научится отвечать на такие вопросы и будет воздерживаться от осуждения других - тогда и начнется настоящая практика.


Т.е. у Вас тоже ещё не началась?  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (05.09.2013), Alex (05.09.2013), Lion Miller (06.09.2013), Tong Po (05.09.2013), Альбина (06.09.2013), Аурум (05.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> эволюция идеи о том, что нет разницы между Ниббаной и самсарой


Обе одинаково пусты от самобытия. "Саббе дхамма анатта": и неконструируемая дхамма Ниббана, и все конструируемые - одинаково анатта.

----------


## Жека

> Т.е. у Вас тоже ещё не началась?


Я не осуждаю последователей Махаяны, но мне для самой себя было важно разобраться, "откуда что пошло".
Мне нравятся, например, песни Миларепы и последний том Ламрима, нравятся многие примеры из дзена. Однако саму идею спасти всех ЖС я никогда не принимала, не видя, однако, никаких проблем в том, чтобы иметь друзей из числа не только махаянцев, но и христиан и индуистов.

----------

Михаил Бочкарев (03.06.2014), Сергей Ч (05.09.2013), Тао (06.09.2013), Топпер- (05.09.2013), Федор Ф (05.09.2013), Фил (05.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Обе одинаково пусты от самобытия. "Саббе дхамма анатта": и неконструируемая дхамма Ниббана, и все конструируемые - одинаково анатта.


Это так, однако сконструированная дхамма (любая) не только анатта, но и дукха, и это все меняет.

----------

Михаил Бочкарев (03.06.2014), Топпер- (05.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Однако саму идею спасти всех ЖС я никогда не принимала, не видя, однако, никаких проблем в том, чтобы иметь друзей из числа не только махаянцев, но и христиан и индуистов.


В Махаяне идея спасения живых существ и Бодхичитта, непременная часть "пути к просветлению".
Если следовать только моральному пути, возникнет внутреннее сопротивление окружающему миру, потому, что он далеко не идеален и в следствии чего отторжение мира и неприязнь ко всему не соответствующему моральному пути. Это может привести к возникновению "праведного" ЭГО, омрачению сознания.
Бодхичитта направлена на искоренение этого ЭГО. ИМХО.

----------

Джнянаваджра (05.09.2013), Фил (05.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вопрос к _мирским последователям традиции Махаяна_. Если *честно для себя* признаться, не является ли практикуемая доктрина ширмой, прикрывающей на самом деле цепляние за сансару (под благовидным предлогом).


Нет, потому что есть цель, одинаковая с Тхеравадой - избавление от клеш. (У Боддхисаттв 8 бхуми нет клеш: точно так же, как у Архатов.) Нет клеш, значит нет и конструирования сансары: 5 скандх больше не образуется. Разница с Тхеравадой в том, что в первой это означает, обязательно, утрату всякого контакта с миром обусловленного; в Махаяне же возможно проявление Бодхисаттвами 8-10 бхуми и Буддами подобных магической иллюзии тел. Но от клеш (и скандх) избавляются одинаково. Это общая цель.

----------

Балдинг (05.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.09.2013), Сергей Ч (05.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Это так, однако сконструированная дхамма (любая) не только анатта, но и дукха, и это все меняет.


Начиная с 8 бхуми Бодхисаттвы больше нет клеш: нет причины образования скандх. Подобное магической иллюзии тело Бодхисаттвы 8-10 бхуми либо Будды уже не подразумевает скандх и соответственно духкха, а Бодхисаттвы первых 7 бхуми идут к этому состоянию.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нет, потому что есть цель, одинаковая с Тхеравадой - избавление от клеш. (У Боддхисаттв 8 бхуми нет клеш: точно так же, как у Архатов.) Нет клеш, значит нет и конструирования сансары: 5 скандх больше не образуется. Разница с Тхеравадой в том, что в первой это означает, обязательно, утрату всякого контакта с миром обусловленного; в Махаяне же возможно проявление Бодхисаттвами 8-10 бхуми и Буддами подобных магической иллюзии тел. Но от клеш (и скандх) избавляются одинаково. Это общая цель.


Совершенно верно. Цель Буддадхаммы - избавление от клеш, которые являются причиной дуккха и круговерти сансары. «Угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества: вот что называется ниббаной».
 Но отличие Тхеравады от Махаяны в том, что в первой нет теорий о посмертной участи просветленного, того кто избавился от всех клеш. "Утрата всякого контаткта или опыта" - это тоже теоретизирование. Речь лишь о прекращении опыта, обусловленного скандхами. А остается ли что-то ещё или нет - это бесполезное теоретизирование, метафизика. Цель и так предельно ясна - есть дуккха, есть причины дуккха, есть ниббана и есть путь ведущий к ниббане.




> Ангуттара никая IV.174
>  Коттхита сутта
> 
> Тогда почтенный Маха-Коттхита подошел к почтенному Сарипутте. Подойдя, он поприветствовал его. Поприветствовав, он сел сбоку. Сев сбоку, он спросил почтенного Сарипутту: С безостаточным оставлением и прекращением шести сфер контакта что-то остается?
> 
>  - Не говори так, друг.
> 
>  С безостаточным прекращением и угасанием шести сфер контакта ничего не остается?
> 
> ...

----------

Ittosai (05.09.2013), Балдинг (06.09.2013), Топпер- (05.09.2013), Федор Ф (05.09.2013), Фил (05.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Но отличие Тхеравады от Махаяны в том, что в первой нет теорий о посмертной участи просветленного, того кто избавился от всех клеш. "Утрата всякого контаткта или опыта" - это тоже теоретизирование.


Основное отличие Тхеравады и Махаяны в том, что в Тхераваде бодхичитта не практикуется.
В Тхераваде есть метта (тибетский вариант "тонглем"), но Бодхичитта гораздо более широка в практическом смысле, и уже на основании бодхичитты строются пути Бодхисаттвы.
Арха́т (санскр. अर्हत्, «достойный») — в буддизме — человек, достигший полного освобождения от клеш и вышедший из «колеса перерождений», но не обладающий всеведением Будды.
Бодхиса́ттва, бодхиса́тва, бодиса́тва (санскр. बोधिसत्त्व, bodhisattva IAST; пали बोधिसत्त, bodhisatta IAST; буквально: «существо, стремящееся к пробуждению» или «существо с пробуждённым сознанием», термин состоит из двух слов — «бодхи» и «саттва») — в буддизме существо (или человек), обладающее бодхичиттой, которое приняло решение стать буддой для блага всех существ. Побуждением к такому решению считают стремление спасти все живые существа от страданий и выйти из бесконечности перерождений — сансары. В махаянском буддизме бодхисаттвой называют также просветлённого, отказавшегося уходить в нирвану с целью спасения всех живых существ.

----------


## Аурум

По идее, вопрос был задан махаянцам.



> [...]
> Вопрос к _мирским последователям традиции Махаяна_.[...]


Может быть стоит перенести тему в махаянский раздел?

----------


## Германн

> В махаянском буддизме бодхисаттвой называют также просветлённого, отказавшегося уходить в нирвану с целью спасения всех живых существ.[/URL]


Отказавшегося оставаться в состоянии покоя после достижения 8 Бхуми, когда после смерти Бодхисаттвы нет больше скандх. Это не то же самое, что отказ от избавления от клеш и порождённых ими скандх (в чём обычно упрекают Махаяну). Разница между Бодхисаттвами и Архатами не в сострадании (Архаты им полны), но в "ответственном решении" (Ламрим) помочь другим. Если бы в Учении Тхеравады постулировалась возможность такой помощи после отбрасывания скандх, не факт, что тхеравадины отрицали бы "ответственное решение" Архатов о помощи другим. Пока Архат жив, он только тем и занимается, что помогает остальным понять Учение. Если бы допускалась возможность помощи после утраты скандх, разница могла исчезнуть вообще.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Может быть стоит перенести тему в махаянский раздел?


Так нет такого  :Wink:  Либо Дзен, либо Тибетский 
С другой стороны - непонятно, почему вопрос к мирским последователям именно махаяны) 
Но раз к представителям Большого Пути - тогда непонятно, почему отвечают последователи Короткого Пути  :Wink:

----------

Сергей Ч (05.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Основное отличие Тхеравады и Махаяны в том, что в Тхераваде бодхичитта не практикуется.
> В Тхераваде есть метта (тибетский вариант "тонглем"), но Бодхичитта гораздо более широка в практическом смысле, и уже на основании бодхичитты строются пути Бодхисаттвы.


Что в данном случае Вы называете бодхичиттой?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но раз к представителям Большого Пути - тогда непонятно, почему отвечают последователи Короткого Пути


"Короткий путь" - это ведь Ваджраяна.  :Smilie:

----------

Жека (06.09.2013), Фил (05.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Что в данном случае Вы называете бодхичиттой?


http://www.spiritual.ru/lib/vb.html
http://www.spiritual.ru/lib/zb_shanti.html

----------

Сергей Ч (05.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> "Короткий путь" - это ведь Ваджраяна.


Да куда он короткий - даже если десятого бхуми бодхисаттвы достиг, то всё равно потом несколько махакальп вариться в трёхтысячном мультиверсе.
А в Хинаяне (что как "Короткий Путь" можно перевести тоже) - за 7 жизней максимум нирвана гарантирована.

----------


## Дмитрон

> "Короткий путь" - это ведь Ваджраяна.


Ваджраяна - тантрический путь.
В свое время она была и на Шри-Ланке, довольно продолжительное время.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да куда он короткий - даже если десятого бхуми бодхисаттвы достиг, то всё равно потом несколько махакальп вариться в трёхтысячном мультиверсе.
> А в Хинаяне (что как "Короткий Путь" можно перевести тоже) - за 7 жизней максимум нирвана гарантирована.


Это Вы про Махаяну говорите - 3 кальпы и всё такое. А в Ваджраяне, как известно, всё происходит горраздо быстрее, в идеале за одну жизнь.

"Вслед за поворотом колеса причинной Дхармы, связанной с причинами,
[проповедана] Колесница плода, краткий путь."  

(из Нагрима Цонкапы)

----------

Фил (05.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> А в Ваджраяне, как известно, всё происхожит горраздо быстрее, в идеале за одну жизнь.
> 
> "Вслед за поворотом колеса причинной Дхармы, связанной с причинами,
> [проповедана] Колесница плода, краткий путь."


Путь Ваджраяны очень не легок. Обычные миряне в тибетских школах все же махаянским путем следуют.
Ваджраяну могут успешно практиковать монахи, но это ИМХО.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Ответ топикстатеру.
Как мне видится: чистая основа Махаяны - сострадание; чистая основа моей традици - личное освобождение (которое так же невозможно без сострадания). Как говорят, почувствуйте разницу!
Разница будет в способах движения к цели. Это важно, и принимается или отторгается на внутреннем уровне каждым индивидуально!
Если воспользоваться той же логикой, то и нас, представителей южного буддизма, можно обвинить в эгоизме: "Хотят свалить и блаженствовать в Ниббане, никому не помогая!"
Как-то так! :Smilie:

----------

Михаил Бочкарев (03.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Как мне видится: чистая основа Махаяны - сострадание; чистая основа моей традици - личное освобождение (которое так же невозможно без сострадания). Как говорят, почувствуйте разницу!


А мне вот кажется, что Тхеравада вообще не касается проблемы выбора между "личным освобождением" и "освобождением других". ) Это надуманная проблема. Будда открыл путь к Пробуждению, к Ниббане. Практика его - это благо для всех. Чистая основа Тхеравады - Дхамма Будды.

----------

Балдинг (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (05.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> А мне вот кажется, что Тхеравада вообще не касается проблемы выбора между "личным освобождением" и "освобождением других". ) Это надуманная проблема. Будда открыл путь к Пробуждению, к Ниббане. *Практика его - это благо для всех*. Чистая основа Тхеравады - Дхамма Будды.


Вот именно. Практика - во благо для всех. То есть я понимаю это как Бодхичитту.
В Тхераваде Бодхичитта не практикуется.

----------


## Федор Ф

А я вот не представляю, как это можно других освободить. Даже Будда не мог этого сделать. "Я могу лишь указать путь" - говорил он.

----------

AlexТ (06.09.2013), Epihod (05.09.2013), Балдинг (06.09.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (03.06.2014), Сергей Ч (05.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Фил (05.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот именно. Практика - во благо для всех. То есть я понимаю это как Бодхичитту.
> В Тхераваде Бодхичитта не практикуется.


Да ну? Вы видимо перепутали Тхераваду с Хинаяной, описываемой в махаянских текстах. ) Вот например цитаты из приведенных вами ссылок:




> "Бодхичитту можно понять как относительную и как абсолютную. Относительная бодхичитта - это реальное проявление любящей доброты и сострадания ко всем существам. Абсолютная "бодхичитта - это осознание пустоты как всеобъемлющей истинной природы реальности. Некоторые люди начинают медитировать на любовь и сострадание и затем приходят к пониманию пустоты. Другие люди медитируют на пустоту и, благодаря этому, обретают понимание любви и сострадания. Оба аспекта бодхичитты являются частью просветленной природы ума."
> 
> "Корень бодхичитты - это сострадание. Сострадание - это глубоко проникающее в ваше сердце ощущение страданий других существ и желание, чтобы они освободились от любой боли. Корень сострадания - это любящая доброта, когда вы чувствуете, что хотите заменить страдание счастьем и миром. Истинная любовь и сострадание ко всем - это самая драгоценная практика дхармы. Без этого ваша практика останется поверхностной и никогда глубоко не укоренится в истинной дхарме."


...
Всё это конечно же практикуется в Тхераваде. Другое дело, что в Тхераваде нет никакой "монополии" или спекуляций  на тему сострадания. ) Тхеравадины не считают себя сострадательнее других.. :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (05.09.2013), Федор Ф (05.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Вот именно. Практика - во благо для всех. То есть я понимаю это как Бодхичитту.
> В Тхераваде Бодхичитта не практикуется.


Без развитого сострадания вы дальше не продвинетесь и Ниббаны не достигнете. Сострадание не родственно Бодхичитте, нет?

----------

Федор Ф (05.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Да ну? Вы видимо перепутали Тхераваду с Хинаяной, описываемой в махаянских текстах. ) Вот например цитаты из приведенных вами ссылок:
> ...
> Всё это конечно же практикуется в Тхераваде. Другое дело, что в Тхераваде нет никакой "монополии" или спекуляций  на тему сострадания. ) Тхеравадины не считают себя сострадательнее других..



Зато они *считают себя самым ортодоксальным и аутентичным* буддизмом.
А в Махаяне, для достижения просветления необходимо осознать "ложное Я", "ложность самости".

----------


## Дмитрон

> Без развитого сострадания вы дальше не продвинетесь и Ниббаны не достигнете. Сострадание не родственно Бодхичитте, нет?


Сострадание - часть Бодхичитты.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Будда открыл путь к Пробуждению, к Ниббане. Практика его - это благо для всех. Чистая основа Тхеравады - Дхамма Будды.


Безусловно! Но Дхамма обязательно нами осмысляется, и по мере продвижения по пути, мы начинаем понимать ее все глубже! Когда постигнем окончательно - достигнем Ниббаны!

----------

Михаил Бочкарев (03.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Зато они *считают себя самым ортодоксальным и аутентичным* буддизмом.


Это то тут причем? ) Да, тхеравадины более консервативны, махаянцы приветствуют развитие Учения. Плюсы и минусы этих двух подходов мы сейчас не обсуждаем.




> А в Махаяне, для достижения просветления необходимо осознать "ложное Я", "ложность самости".


Ну вообще-то это основы буддизма, а не только Махаяны. ))

----------

Magan Poh (06.09.2013), Tong Po (05.09.2013), Балдинг (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (05.09.2013), Фил (05.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Зато они *считают себя самым ортодоксальным и аутентичным* буддизмом.
> А в Махаяне, для достижения просветления необходимо осознать "ложное Я", "ложность самости".


Тхеравада самая старая традиция. Вы не согласны?

Конечно, ведь анатта - центральное понятие в буддизме.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Ну вообще-то это основы буддизма, а не только Махаяны. ))


Анатман и Анната.
Это концепции, в мирской жизни совсем не просто осознать ложность "самости", да и в монашестве не всегда возможно.
При чем "традиционные" тхеравадины сильно отличаются от "новообращенных".
У "новобращенных" тхеравадинов очень сильна мысль о "истинности" пути Тхеравады. Для ланкийцев, тайцев и бирманцев пути Ваджраяны и Махаяны не традиционны. Они в целом относятся к ним без "тхеравадинского фанатизма", им эти пути просто не подходят. Так же как для Махаянцев и Ваджраянцев в целом - пути Тхеравады. Все дело в ментальности.
Мы признаем, что "палийская традиция" одна из древнейших.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Тхеравада самая старая традиция. Вы не согласны?
> Конечно, ведь анатта - центральное понятие в буддизме.


Традиция старая, но понимание ее, "традиционными" отличается от понимания "новообращенных".

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Анатман и Анната.
> Это концепции, в мирской жизни совсем не просто осознать ложность "самости", да и в монашестве не всегда возможно.
> При чем "традиционные" тхеравадины сильно отличаются от "новообращенных".
> У "новобращенных" тхеравадинов очень сильна мысль о "истинности" пути Тхеравады. Для ланкийцев, тайцев и бирманцев пути Ваджраяны и Махаяны не традиционны. Они в целом относятся к ним без "тхеравадинского фанатизма", им эти пути просто не подходят. Так же как для Махаянцев и Ваджраянцев в целом - пути Тхеравады. Все дело в ментальности.
> Мы признаем, что "палийская традиция" одна из древнейших.


Дмитрон, при всей моей симпатии к Вам, давайте не будем обобщать и говорить о гипотетических тхеравадинах (традиционных или новообращенных, не важно)!
Все люди разные и тхеравадины в том числе!
Вот я с Вами сейчас говорю: разве я похожа на фанатичку?

----------

Дмитрон (05.09.2013), Сергей Ч (05.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2013)

----------


## Балдинг

> Нет, потому что есть цель, одинаковая с Тхеравадой - избавление от клеш. (У Боддхисаттв 8 бхуми нет клеш: точно так же, как у Архатов.) Нет клеш, значит нет и конструирования сансары: 5 скандх больше не образуется. Разница с Тхеравадой в том, что в первой это означает, обязательно, утрату всякого контакта с миром обусловленного; в Махаяне же возможно проявление Бодхисаттвами 8-10 бхуми и Буддами подобных магической иллюзии тел. Но от клеш (и скандх) избавляются одинаково. Это общая цель.


Отличный ответ! Цель - избавление от клеш. Т.е. по сути "позиционная" цель. При таком целеполагании, очевидно, что до вопроса корневого поста практикующий не доходит, или скорее останавливает сознание раньше. В принципе озвученная Вами версия выглядит вполне правдоподобной для "массового мирского последователя традиции Махаяна".
Спасибо. 

[В скобках поясню, также для авторов некоторых других ответов, что пост вызван ни в коей мере не "абличительными" мотивами. 
1. Как видно, существо, разегистрировавшееся на БФ под ником "Балдинг", ПОКА окнчательно не определилось с традицией, которая бы максимальным образом могла отвечать/согласовываться с его воззрениями. Изучение Канона и понимание его смысла ПОКА входит в когнитивный диссонанс с доктриной Махаяны. Поэтому представляется нормальным стремление уменьшить ареал невежественности в этой сфере.
2.  


> Если у Вас при взгляде на других людей, возникает отрицательные впечатления, значит Вы не практикуете всерьез Бодхичитту и Махаянистом не являетесь


. Тут несколько планов. Очевидный план опущу для краткости. 
В части "отрицательного впечатления" попробую образно обрисовать, ибо точно описать средствами языка не представляется возможным. Знакомо ли Вам чувство, когда что-то происходит на другой стороне планеты, а вопреки здравому смыслу стыдно становится лично Вам? Согласно опыту, выносить такое чувство, или аналогичное чувство (скорбь), в масштабах земли (не говоря уже о живых существах, не являющихся людьми) настолько тяжело для психики рядового гражданина, что он вынужден направить свой разум в более спокойное русло во избежание необратимых негативных последствий для него. "За себя хотя бы ответить".
Правдиво предположить, что могут быть/есть люди, наделенные таким объемным/безграничным даром (внутренней силой, величием духа или как назвать), который позволяет переносить "вселенскую скорбь" без негативных последствий для целостности сознания такого индивида. 
Есть мнение, что подобная степень силы духа не может быть не замечена во внешних проявлениях, например, в словах и т.д.
И тут возникает второй когнитивный диссонанс, каким образом мирские последователи Махаяны, обладая таким даром/силой, могут настолько искусно его прятать, и могут настолько искусно отказываться от сострадания к конкретному существу, ставящему здесь и сейчас важные для него вопросы, не чуждые постижению Дхаммы, что, читая БФ, мы не видим этого духа и этой силы?
Но кажется ответ уже где-то близко и условно можно его наречь как "сдвиг целеполагания", который и позволяет мирянину не сломаться под взваленной на плечи ношей (если конечно предположить ПОНИМАНИЕ данным мирянином (не интеллегибельное понимание, а ПОНИМАНИЕ) ноши таковой, как она есть)]

Пользуюсь случаем, чтобы просить прощения у всех, у кого в сознании возникло ощущение оскорбления их религиозных чувств, ибо таких намерений не было.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Дмитрон, при всей моей симпатии к Вам, давайте не будем обобщать и говорить о гипотетических тхеравадинах (традцинных или новообращенных, не важно)!
> Все люди разные и тхеравадины в том числе!
> Вот я с Вами сейчас говорю: разве я похожа на фанатичку?


Я Вас не считаю. Но Вам достаточно посмотреть странички в социальных сетях российских "тхеравадинов" и Вы все поймете.)
А потом пообщаться с носителями традиции Тхеравады и Вы увидете огромную разницу.

----------

Степан Т (06.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я Вас не считаю. Но Вам достаточно посмотреть странички в социальных сетях российских "тхеравадинов" и Вы все поймете.)


 "И, боже вас сохрани — не читайте до обеда советских газет."  :Smilie: 
А если серьёзно, то фанатизм - это конечно же плохо.. Но Вы тоже поймите, что непризнание тхеравадинами некоторых положений Махаяны (типа того, что Архату чё-то там ещё нужно достигать, или что помимо Восьмеричного Пути Будда давал какие-то тайные методы, которые круче и действеннее) не является фанатизмом. Это выражение позиции своей школы о самодостаточности и полноценности учения, изложенного Буддой в суттах Палийского канона. А некоторые российские "махаянцы" назвают других буддистов сектантами только за то, что они не хотят признавать ограниченность Дхаммы, изложенной в ПК (ведь признание Махаяны именно это и подразумевает.) Вы считаете это справедливо? Я думаю, что нет.

----------

Epihod (05.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (05.09.2013), Фил (05.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> "И, боже вас сохрани — не читайте до обеда советских газет." 
> А если серьёзно, то фанатизм - это конечно же плохо.. Но Вы тоже поймите, что непризнание тхеравадинами некоторых положений Махаяны (типа того, что Архату чё-то там ещё нужно достигать, или что помимо Восьмеричного Пути Будда давал какие-то тайные методы, которые круче и действеннее) не является фанатизмом. Это выражение позиции своей школы о самодостаточности и полноценности учения, изложенного Буддой в суттах Палийского канона. А некоторые российские "махаянцы" назвают других буддистов сектантами только за то, что они не хотят признавать ограниченность Дхаммы, изложенной в ПК (ведь признание Махаяны именно это и подразумевает.) Вы считаете это справедливо? Я думаю, что нет.


Вообще речь не об этом.
Речь о другом.
В частности я видел неоднократно (не на форуме) фотошоповские снимки коллажы некоторых последователей Тхеравады.
Вашим авторитетным тхеравадинам не плохо бы посмотреть их.
Наезды на духовных лиц других школ, в виде таких демотиваторов, могут быть расценены как экстримизм. Я не говорю, что это у Всех, но я такие вещи видел у некоторых.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.09.2013), Степан Т (06.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вообще речь не об этом.
> Речь о другом.
> В частности я видел неоднократно (не на форуме) фотошоповские снимки коллажы некоторых последователе Тхеравады.
> Вашим авторитетным тхеравадинам не плохо бы посмотреть их.
> Наезды на духовных лиц других школ, в виде таких демотиваторов, могут быть расценены как экстримизм. Я не говорю, что это у Всех, но я такие вещи видел у некоторых.



Признаться, всё это мне тоже не особо нравится.. хотя некоторые идеи в тех коллажах и демотиваторах я разделяю, но всё таки вряд ли стоило подавать их именно в таком виде.

----------

Степан Т (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Тема, как это водится, от топикстарта пришла к закономерному холивору "и кто у нас тут таки больше всё-таки заблуждается".
Как-то надоело.

----------

Tong Po (05.09.2013), Аурум (05.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Признаться, всё это мне тоже не особо нравится.. хотя некоторые идеи в тех коллажах и демотиваторах я разделяю, но всё таки вряд ли стоило подавать их именно в таком виде.


Их вообще не надо ни в каком виде подавать!
Каждый из тех, кто на полном серьезе принял буддизм, прекрасно осведомлен о разнице между традициями. И сделав выбор, мы никому не должны доказывать свою правоту. 
Не понимаю, что можно делить - место под солнцем?
 У каждой традиции своя ниша. И ее процветание, должно поддерживаться благими действиями, а не наездами на другие традиции. Это сразу дает минус! Потому что буддизм - это не про соперничество и вражду, и люди приходят в буддизм не за этим!

----------

Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Степан Т (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Вообще речь не об этом.
> Речь о другом.
> В частности я видел неоднократно (не на форуме) фотошоповские снимки коллажы некоторых последователе Тхеравады.
> Вашим авторитетным тхеравадинам не плохо бы посмотреть их.
> Наезды на духовных лиц других школ, в виде таких демотиваторов, могут быть расценены как экстримизм. Я не говорю, что это у Всех, но я такие вещи видел у некоторых.


Причем, даже монах тхеравады один (все знают кто) целыми днями постит в соц. сетях картинки о ненависти к авраамическим религиям и махаяне в частности. Просто нагнетает ненависть. И это - буддийский монах.

----------

Alex (06.09.2013), Дмитрон (06.09.2013), Нико (05.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Да куда он короткий - даже если десятого бхуми бодхисаттвы достиг, то всё равно потом несколько махакальп вариться в трёхтысячном мультиверсе.
> А в Хинаяне (что как "Короткий Путь" можно перевести тоже) - за 7 жизней максимум нирвана гарантирована.


Вас обманули. Ниббана гарантирована сотапанне, но далеко не каждый тхеравадин - сотапанна.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Зато они *считают себя самым ортодоксальным и аутентичным* буддизмом.
> А в Махаяне, для достижения просветления необходимо осознать "ложное Я", "ложность самости".


При чем тут ложное Я? 
С таким же успехом можно сказать - "они не верят в Аллаха и считают, что все существа созданы своей кармой! Они не отбросили ложное Я".
Беда в том, что люди, в основном, не изучают те самые ортодоксальные тексты, поэтому не понимают, что Будда не смог бы противоречить сам себе, призывая избавиться от океана страданий как можно скорее, а в следующих текстах - ругая тех, кто пересек этот океан.
Будда не из тех, кто противоречил сам себе.

----------

Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Умные люди присутствуют во всех традициях, не все сразу принимают аспекты учения на веру, многим необходимо пропустить их через фильтр интеллекта (знаний, логики). 

Все традиции, которые сейчас существуют (не малое время, надо заметить) неоднократно успешно проходили эту проверку! И все наши аргументы за или против будут не более чем повторениями.

Еще раз озвучу: выбор традиции - личное дело! Он не может быть плохим или хорошим, но его надо сделать, чтобы начать движение по Пути. 
Иначе, так и можно остаться лишь интересующимся буддизмом.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Будда не из тех, кто противоречил сам себе.


Ну конечно. Для Будды очевидна иллюзорность "сам себе". Дальнейшую логику улавливаете?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Magan Poh

Чем больше изучаешь буддизм тем больше понимаешь, что Будда был троллем всея Индии)))
http://lurkmore.to/%D0%91%D1%83%D0%B4%D0%B4%D0%B0

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть три вида Бодхисаттв. Царь,  лодочник и пастух. Только третий заходит в нирвану после того,  как все уже покинули сансару. Царь и лодочник не ждут. Лодочник знает путь и перевозит существа по одному,  а царь зная все пути ведет за собой все существа,  способные следовать за ним.

Махаяна не противоречит учению Будды.
Все дело в том,  что на постепенном пути много ловушек,  а на внезапном требуется очень остроглазый мастер.

Кто-то способен следовать простому наставлению о четырех основах внимательности,  а кто-то зависим от тысяч заблуждений и не умеет распознавать пять препятствий и семь факторов пробуждения.

Сначала стало очень мало существ,  вступающих в поток и лишь затем появился путь для тех,  чье вступление в поток - трудная работа.
Сначала шраваки стали представлять святую жизнь чем-то ритуальным и формальным и лишь затем появился путь для тех,  кто не удовлетворен потерявшими смысл ритуалами.
Сначала монахи перестали достигать архатства и стали считать индивидуальное освобождение предельным достижением и лишь затем появилось обозначение хинаяны для тех,  кто не способен понять необусловленную истину и следует лишь высшим истинам из условных.

Нужно всерьез принимать слова об упадке дхармы,  тогда появится и признательность учителям,  которые сохраняли и восстанавливали Дхарму в века упадка.

НЕ нужно учиться у всех. Достаточно признательности. Учиться нужно у вызывающих доверие. Оттого это и называется прибежищем в Будде,  Дхарме и Сангхе.

Как честный исследователь,  не отвергайте то,  что не можете отвергнуть. Почему бы просто не оставить в покое то,  что не требуется в изучении достойного Вашего доверия учения?

----------

Балдинг (06.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Беда в том, что люди, в основном, не изучают те самые ортодоксальные тексты, поэтому не понимают, что Будда не смог бы противоречить сам себе, призывая избавиться от океана страданий как можно скорее, а в следующих текстах - ругая тех, кто пересек этот океан.
> Будда не из тех, кто противоречил сам себе.


При всем моем уважении к Вам, Будда осознал "ложность самости" и достиг просветления.
А ортодоксальные тексты Тхеравады в основном изучают буддологи-ученые и монахи в странах Тхеравады. На мирян такая ответственность не возложена в Тхераваде, на это у них есть Сангха.
Опыт иностранцев изучавших ортодоксальные тексты уже есть.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%...BD%D1%80%D0%B8

Три цели Теософского Общества, закрепленные в его уставе

        Основать ядро всемирного братства без различия расы, веры, пола, касты и т. п.
        Поощрять сравнительное изучение религий, философии и наук.
        Исследовать необъясненные законы природы и скрытые силы человека.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D2%E5%...E5%F1%F2%E2%EE

Конечно теософское общество весьма своеобразно. Но в целом у них были благие намерения.
А в конфликты с другими верованиями эти люди не вступали, насколько я знаю.

----------


## Жека

> Ну конечно. Для Будды очевидна иллюзорность "сам себе". Дальнейшую логику улавливаете?


Не улавливаю.
Если вы намекаете на то, что в Палийском Каноне нет Постижения пустоты - то это заблуждение. Мне приходилось слышать на лекциях тибетских геше, что якобы в Каноне есть только "пустота личности", но не всех феноменов, что является неправдой: все феномены - пусты. Будда и араханты "покоились в пустотности", постигая иллюзорность того, что является невежественному простолюдину твердым и реальным.
Если же вы пытаетесь прицепиться к словосочетанию "сам себе", то это также неверно, так как в миру Будда использовал мирской язык, не привязываясь к словам. Он говорил "я", "моя Дхамма", "мои монахи", "мои монахини" и так далее.

----------

Akaguma (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Причем, даже монах тхеравады один (все знают кто) целыми днями постит в соц. сетях картинки о ненависти к авраамическим религиям и махаяне в частности. Просто нагнетает ненависть. И это - буддийский монах.


саманера.

----------


## Aion

> Не улавливаю.
> Если вы намекаете на то, что в Палийском Каноне нет Постижения пустоты - то это заблуждение. Мне приходилось слышать на лекциях тибетских геше, что якобы в Каноне есть только "пустота личности", но не всех феноменов, что является неправдой: все феномены - пусты. Будда и араханты "покоились в пустотности", постигая иллюзорность того, что является невежественному простолюдину твердым и реальным.
> Если же вы пытаетесь прицепиться к словосочетанию "сам себе", то это также неверно, так как в миру Будда использовал мирской язык, не привязываясь к словам. Он говорил "я", "моя Дхамма", "мои монахи", "мои монахини" и так далее.


Я намекаю лишь на то, что никакого себя, отдельного от других, не существует. Вы ведь в идее спасения других видите противоречие Дхарме?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> При всем моем уважении к Вам, Будда осознал "ложность самости" и достиг просветления.
> А ортодоксальные тексты Тхеравады в основном изучают буддологи-ученые и монахи в странах Тхеравады. На мирян такая ответственность не возложена в Тхераваде, на это у них есть Сангха.
> Опыт иностранцев изучавших ортодоксальные тексты уже есть.


Дмитрон, давайте вы не будете экспертом по тхераваде? То, что вы пообщались с несколькими тхеравадинами в живую, ещё не даёт вам право экспертных оценок и поучения тхеравадинов тому, что они должны делать, а чего не должны.
Вас же никто не поучает, как должны себя вести последователи гелуг и чем традиционные последователи отличаются от нетрадиционных.

----------

Akaguma (06.09.2013), Дмитрон (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я намекаю лишь на то, что никакого себя, отдельного от других, не существует. Вы ведь в идее спасения других видите противоречие Дхарме?


Но потоки сознаний различны.

----------

Жека (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> саманера.


Действительно, саманера! Спасибо, что уточнили!
Надеюсь, когда он станет монахом (и если станет), то сможет ненависть клокочущую свою унять.

----------


## Жека

> Я намекаю лишь на то, что никакого себя, отдельного от других, не существует. Вы ведь в идее спасения других видите противоречие Дхарме?


Ваша проблема в том, что вы пытаетесь жить согласно абсолютной истине - в относительном мире. Отсюда же растут ноги у тождества самсары и Ниббаны. Мол, "все пустота". На самом деле, так может сказать Будда или арахант (чего они, кстати, никогда не делали), но не вы, существо самсары, потому что вы не знаете Ниббаны и лишь "мните" ее как то или другое.
Существуют различные потоки ума и материи, которые не являются частью одного целого, это отдельные потоки. Каждый поток должен сам очистить себя от грязи, никто другой его не спасет.
Будда не спас всех ЖС. Были люди, которые обзывали его, пытались убить, критиковали и оскорбляли. Это был их поток, полный омрачений, с которыми Будда ничего не мог сделать.
Татхагата лишь указывает Путь.

----------

Балдинг (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Я намекаю лишь на то, что никакого себя, отдельного от других, не существует.


 :Cry:  Будда в печале после таких слов.  :Smilie:  
"Груда воззрений..." и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Дмитрон, давайте вы не будете экспертом по тхераваде? То, что вы пообщались с несколькими тхеравадинами в живую, ещё не даёт вам право экспертных оценок и поучения тхеравадинов тому, что они должны делать, а чего не должны.
> Вас же никто не поучает, как должны себя вести последователи гелуг и чем традиционные последователи отличаются от нетрадиционных.


А я не эксперт по Тхераваде, кстати и по Махаяне, Ваджраяне тоже не эксперт. Я же мирянин.
Я их не поучаю.
Но считаю, что Вам как представителю духовенства Тхеравады необходимо направлять тех, кто считает себя Тхеравадином в русло Учения. У меня такого права нет. Но меня беспокоит наезды некоторых последователей Вашего направления на Учителей других школ (я этим никогда не занимался). Это меня и задевает.
Ничего отрицательного про Вашу школу я никогда не говорил вроде, хотел бы, чтоб это было взаимно со стороны "новообращенных" тхеравадинов на этом форуме, к "традиционным" тхеравадинам вопросов не имею (личный опыт в реале), в этом суть избавления от попыток "холивара".

----------

Аурум (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Мне приходилось слышать на лекциях тибетских геше, что якобы в Каноне есть только "пустота личности", но не всех феноменов, что является неправдой: все феномены - пусты.


Каким образом феномены пусты в ПК? От чего пусты? Просветите....

----------


## Aion

> Но потоки сознаний различны.


Бханте, но спасаются-то не потоки сознания, а истинно-сущее:



> Результатом волнения истинно-сущего является эмпирическое, иллюзорное бытие, отдельные личности и их миры.. 
> ...Таким образом, то, что спасается, есть не что иное, как истинно-сущее, которое старается избавиться от безначального бывания. Оно проявляется в каждом индивидуальном существе, и каждый индивидуум, спасая себя, в сущности, спасает не себя лично, эгоистически, как могло бы показаться, не из мотивов обыденного пессимизма, не для того, чтобы избежать бедствий эмпирического бытия, а для того, чтобы освободиться от самого бытия как такового: спасая себя, индивидуум тем самым спасает все истинно-сущее, частью которого он является сам.
> 
> О.О.Розенберг
> ПРОБЛЕМЫ БУДДИЙСКОЙ ФИЛОСОФИИ





> Ваша проблема в том, что вы пытаетесь жить согласно абсолютной истине - в относительном мире.


Вообще-то я живу, а не "пытаюсь жить".  :Facepalm:

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, но спасаются-то не потоки сознания, а истинно-сущее:


Это какие-то построения Розенберга. Тут ничего не могу сказать.

----------


## Топпер

> Ничего отрицательного про Вашу школу я никогда не говорил вроде, хотел бы, чтоб это было взаимно со стороны "новообращенных" тхеравадинов на этом форуме, к "традиционным" тхеравадинам вопросов не имею (личный опыт в реале), в этом суть избавления от попыток "холивара".


Попробуйте рассказать традиционным тхеравадинам о том, что Будда рекомендовал проводить ганапуджи с алкоголем. Посмотрите, как прореагируют.

----------


## Нико

Топпер, что Вы скажете про пустоту феноменов согласно ПК? (Использую общую площадку для устранения неведения))

----------


## Akaguma

Принцип взаимообусловленности носит всеобъемлющий и всепроникающих характер, так что говорить об отдельности потоков сознания можно весьма условно, ИМХО.
Как отдельность волны на поверхности океана не более чем гештальт восприятия.

----------

Сергей Ч (06.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, что Вы скажете про пустоту феноменов согласно ПК? (Использую общую площадку для устранения неведения))


Обусловленные дхаммы существуют не сами по себе, а в результате причин (24 паччая) и в этом смысле они не самосущи, т.к. зависят от этих самых причин. В то же время сказать, что они не существуют *ни в каком виде* (или *только условно*) тоже нельзя. Ибо дхаммы - Параматтха - то, что существует в реальности.

----------

Богдан Б (07.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Принцип взаимообусловленности носит всеобъемлющий и всепроникающих характер, так что говорить об отдельности потоков сознания можно весьма условно, ИМХО.
> Как отдельность волны на поверхности океана не более чем гештальт восприятия.


Условно отдельные потоки есть, иначе бы в нашу голову проникали мысли других)

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Обусловленные дхаммы существуют не сами по себе, а в результате причин (24 паччая) и в этом смысле они не самосущи, т.к. зависят от этих самых причин. В то же время сказать, что они не существуют *ни в каком виде* (или *только условно*) тоже нельзя. Ибо дхаммы - Параматтха - то, что существует в реальности.


Ну вот, успокоили). Спасибо!

----------


## Топпер

> Принцип взаимообусловленности носит всеобъемлющий и всепроникающих характер, так что говорить об отдельности потоков сознания можно весьма условно, ИМХО.
> Как отдельность волны на поверхности океана не более чем гештальт восприятия.


Закон каммы или закон читты вполне конкретно структуирует эти дхаммы. И не может быть такого, чтобы причина была создана в одном потоке, а следствие было получено в другом.

----------

Akaguma (06.09.2013), Балдинг (06.09.2013), Богдан Б (07.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Условно отдельные потоки есть, иначе бы в нашу голову проникали мысли других)


Мысли - это уже физиология, другой уровень и, как бы, тут не причем.

----------


## Нико

> Мысли - это уже физиология, другой уровень и, как бы, тут не причем.


Мысли по определению не могут быть физиологией, т.к. не материальны.

----------


## Akaguma

> Закон каммы или закон читты вполне конкретно структуирует эти дхаммы. И не может быть такого, чтобы причина была создана в одном потоке, а следствие было получено в другом.


Это ясно, я не об этом. Я о том, что поток наследует свойства дхамм, т.е. обусловленность, а не самосущность.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Мысли по определению не могут быть физиологией, т.к. не материальны.


В отношении мыслей я сайентист, уж простите.

----------


## Нико

> В отношении мыслей я сайентист, уж простите.


Не знала. Думала, Вы буддист)

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Не знала. Думала, Вы буддист)


Одно другому не мешает. Проявленная вселенная вполне поддается научному изучению и объяснению, а вот то, что лежит за пределами описывает Дхамма.

----------

Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Мысли - это уже физиология, другой уровень и, как бы, тут не причем.


Есть _физиологические механизмы_ мышления. А физиологии _мыслей_ - нет. Так что мысли - не физиология.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Есть _физиологические механизмы_ мышления. А физиологии _мыслей_ - нет. Так что мысли - не физиология.


Ясно. Соглашусь и сделаю вид, что не понял, что Вы сделали вид, что не поняли, о чем я написал  :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

> Ясно. Соглашусь и сделаю вид, что не понял, что Вы сделали вид, что не поняли, о чем я написал


Вы намекаете, что я лукавлю? Поясните! Или снова сделаете вид?

----------


## Akaguma

> Вы намекаете, что я лукавлю? Поясните! Или снова сделаете вид?


ОК. Еще раз, в отношении мыслей я материалист, т.е. мысли (мышление, рассудочная деятельность), есть продукт структуры и функционирования мозга. Т.е. мысли не индуцируются в наш мозг откуда то из нирваны, астрала, нагваля и т.п.  :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Это ясно, я не об этом. Я о том, что поток наследует свойства дхамм, т.е. обусловленность, а не самосущность.


Вот это, как раз таки вопрос. Всё-таки достижение Ниббаны индивидуально (как минимум для тех, кто в сансаре). Количество живых существ также не прибавляется. В этом смысле я не знаю что первичнее: поток или дхаммы его составляющие.

----------


## Akaguma

> В этом смысле я не знаю что первичнее: поток или дхаммы его составляющие.


Хм, действительно ведь логично получается: причинно-следственный поток единственная форма существования дхамм.

----------


## Нико

> ОК. Еще раз, в отношении мыслей я материалист, т.е. мысли (мышление, рассудочная деятельность), есть продукт структуры и функционирования мозга. Т.е. мысли не индуцируются в наш мозг откуда то из нирваны, астрала, нагваля и т.п.


Т.е. феномен виджняны Вы отрицаете?

----------


## Akaguma

> Т.е. феномен виджняны Вы отрицаете?


А когда мысли останавливаются, виджняна всё - исчезает? Иль может у дождевого червя голова просто переполнена мыслями?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А когда мысли останавливаются, виджняна всё - исчезает? Иль может у дождевого червя голова просто переполнена мыслями?


Виджняна не материальна, ясна и способна к познанию. Сознание не может быть следствием материи, так ведь? Мозг есть опора для функционирования сознания на грубых уровнях, это -- да. Поэтому червяки не думают о философии.  Но мысли -- не продукт мозга как такового.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Виджняна не материальна, ясна и способна к познанию. Сознание не может быть следствием материи, так ведь? Мозг есть опора для функционирования сознания на грубых уровнях, это -- да. Поэтому червяки не думают о философии.  Но мысли -- не продукт мозга как такового.


Сознание/познание и мысли далеко не тождественны. 
Впрочем, я выразил свою т.з., Вы свою. Предлагаю на сем и завершить  :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Каким образом феномены пусты в ПК? От чего пусты? Просветите....


"...сказано: ’Пуст мир, пуст мир’. Каким образом, достопочтенный господин, ’Пуст мир’?"
"Потому, что он пуст от "я" и того, что принадлежит "я", поэтому сказано: ’Пуст мир’.

_/Самьютта Никая Книга Шести чувственных основ (Салатаянавагга)_

----------

Балдинг (06.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Еще раз озвучу: выбор традиции - личное дело! Он не может быть плохим или хорошим, но его надо сделать, чтобы начать движение по Пути. 
> Иначе, так и можно остаться лишь интересующимся буддизмом.


На форум приходят и новички. И то, насколько мы правильно осветим свою традицию, зависит чей-то выбор. Это ответственно. Поэтому на всяческое принижение Тхеравады и неправильное понимание Дхаммы, изложенной в Палийском Каноне, приходится реагировать и поправлять людей. 
Хотя я за взаимное уважение.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (06.09.2013), Богдан Б (07.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> "...сказано: ’Пуст мир, пуст мир’. Каким образом, достопочтенный господин, ’Пуст мир’?"
> "Потому, что он пуст от "я" и того, что принадлежит "я", поэтому сказано: ’Пуст мир’.
> 
> _/Самьютта Никая Книга Шести чувственных основ (Салатаянавагга)_


Каким образом мир пуст согласно ПК, Топпер доходчиво прояснил. У меня вопросов на эту тему больше нет. Вообще при употребление слова "пустота" в разных школах, полезно всегда уточнять, что значит этот термин в каждом конкретном случае.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Попробуйте рассказать традиционным тхеравадинам о том, что Будда рекомендовал проводить ганапуджи с алкоголем. Посмотрите, как прореагируют.


Будучи благоразумным в чужой монастырь с чужим уставом не пойду.
К алкоголю отрицательно отношусь.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Каким образом мир пуст согласно ПК, Топпер доходчиво прояснил. У меня вопросов на эту тему больше нет. Вообще при употребление слова "пустота" в разных школах, полезно всегда уточнять, что значит этот термин в каждом конкретном случае.


Вы против цитаты из Канона? Где сам Будда четко отвечает на ваш вопрос? Откуда такое пренебрежение к Канону? 
Ладно, дело хозяйское.

----------


## Дмитрон

А как Тхеравада относится к выражению: "истина (сатья) осознается интуитивно"?

----------


## Нико

> Вы против цитаты из Канона? Где сам Будда четко отвечает на ваш вопрос? Откуда такое пренебрежение к Канону? 
> Ладно, дело хозяйское.


Зачем сразу "против Канона"? Я не против, но "за" комментарии к нему.

----------

Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Это какие-то построения Розенберга. Тут ничего не могу сказать.


Хорошо, конкретизирую:


> Под воздействием функциональных проявлений истинной реальности как она есть все Так Приходящие будды, находясь на причинной ступени, проявляли великое сострадание, практиковали все парамиты, собирали и преобразовывали все живые существа. Они давали великие обеты, желая до конца освободить все живые существа и перевести их на другой берег существования. 
> Кроме того, в течение бесчисленных космических циклов вплоть до самых отдаленных пределов грядущего они смотрели на любое живое существо как на самих себя, не отличая себя от него.
> 
> Махаяна шраддхотпада шастра

----------

Vladiimir (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А как Тхеравада относится к выражению: "истина (сатья) осознается интуитивно"?


Непосредственное, прямое познание Истины осуществляется через джханы.
Интуиция здесь тоже играет свою роль, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вас обманули. Ниббана гарантирована сотапанне, но далеко не каждый тхеравадин - сотапанна.


Ну не знаю, отсюда подчерпнул  :Wink:  

И уж каждый РУССКИЙ тхеравадин (т.е. сознательно принявший Прибежище именно по-тхеравадински) - точно сотапанна  :Wink:  Или хотя бы чула-сотапанна

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> На форум приходят и новички. И то, насколько мы правильно осветим свою традицию, зависит чей-то выбор. Это ответственно. Поэтому на всяческое принижение Тхеравады и неправильное понимание Дхаммы, изложенной в Палийском Каноне, приходится реагировать и поправлять людей. 
> Хотя я за взаимное уважение.


Т.е. Махаяна же вписывается в "неправильное понимание Дхаммы" и поэтому на все махаянские высказывания и вопросы к махаянцам нужно реагировать?  :Wink:

----------

Нико (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Хорошо, конкретизирую:


Ну что тут скажешь? Махаяна рулит  :Smilie:  
Только причем тут Топпер в частности и Тхеравада вообще?

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Хорошо, конкретизирую:
> они смотрели на любое живое существо как на самих себя, не отличая себя от него.


Но это же метафора. Родители смотрят на детей, как на себя самих. Переживают за них, как за себя. Но это же не означает, что они становятся одним целым с детьми. (это может быть только для Иисуса было правильным, когда "я и Отец одно")

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Т.е. Махаяна же вписывается в "неправильное понимание Дхаммы" и поэтому на все махаянские высказывания и вопросы к махаянцам нужно реагировать?


Махаяна разная.
Как то на форуме меня просили прокомментировать "Лотосовую сутру", я ее не изучал. Это у японцев и китайцев надо спрашивать.
Мирян китайской Махаяны наверно тоже не совсем уместно просить комментировать Ламрим, Ганжур и Данжур.)

----------


## Aion

> Но это же метафора.


Это истинное положение вещей. 


> Родители смотрят на детей, как на себя самих. Переживают за них, как за себя. Но это же не означает, что они становятся одним целым с детьми. (это может быть только для Иисуса было правильным, когда "я и Отец одно")


В действительности дети - это прежде всего проекция бессознательного родителей. Ну и очевидно, что ребёнок всегда при ком-то, всегда указывает на кого-то другого, а не сам по себе. Так же и со взрослыми. Система, одним словом.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Т.е. Махаяна же вписывается в "неправильное понимание Дхаммы" и поэтому на все махаянские высказывания и вопросы к махаянцам нужно реагировать?


Вообще-то, если серьезно, ситуация действительно непростая. Противоречия между традициями есть, это факт. Насколько возможен диалог - зависит от культуры поведения и культуры речи каждого участника. 
Сергей Хос как-то предложил вариант, на мой взгляд, единственно приемлемый: не обвинять в неправоте другую традицию, а говорить, предположим "а в Тхераваде (Махаяне) считается так-то..." Это никого конкретно не обидит и не спровоцирует спор. 
Спорить же, конечно, смысла нет. Не мы Махаяну не изменим, ни вы - Тхераваду. Но знакомить со взглядами традиций необходимо, чтобы не возникало ложного мнения о традициях у читателей и участников форума.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (06.09.2013), Богдан Б (07.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вообще-то, если серьезно, ситуация действительно непростая. Противоречия между традициями есть, это факт. Насколько возможен диалог - зависит от культуры поведения и культуры речи каждого участника.


Обратите внимание, что монахи обоих традиций на редких встречах предпочитают не вступать в диспут.
Потому, что, кто проиграет, насколько я знаю, тот должен принять воззрения школы оппонента, в соответствии с давней традицией)
А сохранить свою традицию все хотят.

----------


## Akaguma

> не обвинять в неправоте другую традицию, а говорить, предположим "а в Тхераваде (Махаяне) считается так-то..." Это никого конкретно не обидит и не спровоцирует спор.


 :Big Grin: 
Тока повод дай.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вообще-то, если серьезно, ситуация действительно непростая. Противоречия между традициями есть, это факт. Насколько возможен диалог - зависит от культуры поведения и культуры речи каждого участника. 
> Сергей Хос как-то предложил вариант, на мой взгляд, единственно приемлемый: не обвинять в неправоте другую традицию, а говорить, предположим "а в Тхераваде (Махаяне) считается так-то..." Это никого конкретно не обидит и не спровоцирует спор. 
> Спорить же, конечно, смысла нет. Не мы Махаяну не изменим, ни вы - Тхераваду. Но знакомить со взглядами традиций необходимо, чтобы не возникало ложного мнения о традициях у читателей и участников форума.


А объясните мне пожалуйста тогда, почему мы всё это в тысячный раз обсуждаем в топике, который начинался вообще несколько в стороне от всех этих тёрок - в виде вопроса "мирским последователям традиции Махаяна"?
Это всё "культура поведения и культуры речи каждого участника"?

----------

Аурум (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Тока повод дай.


Вот я и говорю, что ситуация непростая.

----------


## Akaguma

> Вот я и говорю, что ситуация непростая.


Ситуация до безобразия простая: не воспринимать весь этот форумный поток сублимации всерьез, поругались, стресс сняли, получили +100 к собственной значимости и до новых встреч  :Smilie:

----------

Тао (09.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Только причем тут Топпер в частности и Тхеравада вообще?


Тут - это где? Моё сообщение - ответ на сообщение бханте Топпера. О Тхераваде же вообще речи не было.

----------


## Топпер

> Это истинное положение вещей.


Истинное положение вещей - это дхаммы. А они не являются общими. Например читта - она у каждого своя.



> В действительности дети - это прежде всего проекция бессознательного родителей. Ну и очевидно, что ребёнок всегда при ком-то, всегда указывает на кого-то другого, а не сам по себе. Так же и со взрослыми. Система, одним словом.


Дети - это отдельные существа.

----------

Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А объясните мне пожалуйста тогда, почему мы всё это в тысячный раз обсуждаем в топике, который начинался вообще несколько в стороне от всех этих тёрок - в виде вопроса "мирским последователям традиции Махаяна"?
> Это всё "культура поведения и культуры речи каждого участника"?


Не знаю. Невнимательно тему читал. Но, насколько понял, опять наезды на Тхераваду начались с самого начала. РАзве так красиво вести себя? Что в этом случае делать нам-то, скажите на милость? Что касается "каждого участника" - лично ко мне есть претензии в этой теме?

----------


## Akaguma

> Тут - это где?


Тут это цитировать тхеравадину махаянский текст, а потом спрашивать: ну и?  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ситуация до безобразия простая: не воспринимать весь этот форумный поток сублимации всерьез, поругались, стресс сняли, получили +100 к собственной значимости и до новых встреч


Несогласен. Было бы так - не было бы проблем. Не встревать в эти разборки и все. Но кто-то прочитает, какой примитив эта Тхеравада - и поверит. Вот это недопустимо.

----------


## Топпер

> Обратите внимание, что монахи обоих традиций на редких встречах предпочитают не вступать в диспут.
> Потому, что, кто проиграет, насколько я знаю, тот должен принять воззрения школы оппонента, в соответствии с давней традицией)
> А сохранить свою традицию все хотят.


Никто не будет никаких традиций принимать. Просто на общебуддийских встречах подобные диспуты были бы странными. Собираются то не для этого, а чтобы на фуршете потолкаться да визитками в кулуарах обменяться.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ситуация до безобразия простая: не воспринимать весь этот форумный поток сублимации всерьез, поругались, стресс сняли, получили +100 к собственной значимости и до новых встреч


Знаете, у меня подобная фигня вызывает снятие стресса ровно настолько, насколько ТОП-5 новостей Яндекса.

----------

Мира Смирнова (07.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не знаю. Невнимательно тему читал. Но, насколько понял, опять наезды на Тхераваду начались с самого начала. РАзве так красиво вести себя? Что в этом случае делать нам-то, скажите на милость? Что касается "каждого участника" - лично ко мне есть претензии в этой теме?


А вы почитайте.

----------

Аурум (06.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Сергей Хос как-то предложил вариант, на мой взгляд, единственно приемлемый: не обвинять в неправоте другую традицию, а говорить, предположим "а в Тхераваде (Махаяне) считается так-то..." Это никого конкретно не обидит и не спровоцирует спор.


Так споры то возникают, когда просишь доказательств того, почему считают так-то и так-то.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Знаете, у меня подобная фигня вызывает снятие стресса ровно настолько, насколько ТОП-5 новостей Яндекса.


Да уж, тяжко Вам. Получаете стресс от ругания с "виртуальной тхеравадинской т.з. в интернетах"  :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да уж, тяжко Вам. Получаете стресс от ругания с "виртуальной тхеравадинской т.з. в интернетах"


Я получаю стресс не от точек зрения, а от ругани, которая является проявлением невежества. От любой ругани - фанатичные российские ваджраянцы ничем не лучше тхеравадинов в этом плане. Поэтому вывод простой - не читать перед обедом российские форумы.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я получаю стресс не от точек зрения, а от ругани, которая является проявлением невежества. От любой ругани - фанатичные российские ваджраянцы ничем не лучше тхеравадинов в этом плане


Я тоже ругань очень болезненно переношу. Но... тхеравадины хорошие :Smilie:  Мне нравятся.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Поэтому вывод простой - не читать перед обедом российские форумы.


И пропустить все веселье, а так же нехилый тренинг своих буддистских качеств?

Я понимаю, если бы тхеравадины ходили перед дацаном с плакатами "Ниравана - это аннигиляция", можно рассердиться и получить стресс. А так, сидят люди, стучат по клавишам от безделья в перерыве между действительно важными делами.

----------

Alex (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Тут это цитировать тхеравадину махаянский текст, а потом спрашивать: ну и?


Так я пояснял бханте Топперу процитированный отрывок Розенберга, где не было ничего про Тхераваду. Насчёт спрашивания "ну и?" - Вам показалось.   :Smilie:

----------


## Akaguma

> Так я пояснял бханте Топперу процитированный отрывок Розенберга, где не было ничего про Тхераваду. Насчёт спрашивания "ну и?" - Вам показалось.


А, тогда прощения просим.

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю. Невнимательно тему читал. Но, насколько понял, опять наезды на Тхераваду начались с самого начала. РАзве так красиво вести себя? Что в этом случае делать нам-то, скажите на милость? Что касается "каждого участника" - лично ко мне есть претензии в этой теме?


 Вы повнимательнее читайте, Фёдор. Не было наездов на Тхераваду. И вообще, чрезмерная ранимость и мнительность -- не есть хорошо. Лично я спокойно выяснила, что меня интересовало. А Жека мне так и не ответила, хотя вопрос сначала был к ней.

----------

Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> И пропустить все веселье, а так же нехилый тренинг своих буддистских качеств?
> 
> Я понимаю, если бы тхеравадины ходили перед дацаном с плакатами "Ниравана - это аннигиляция", можно рассердиться и получить стресс. А так, сидят люди, стучат по клавишам от безделья в перерыве между действительно важными делами.

----------


## Нико

> 


Только Вы поясните, кто автор сего творчества. А то не поймут!

----------


## Aion

> Истинное положение вещей - это дхаммы. А они не являются общими. Например читта - она у каждого своя.


Заблуждения у каждого свои, но речь-то шла об истинно-сущем. 


> О реальности говорят как о пустотной, поскольку она изначально не связана ни с какими омраченными дхармами, лишена различающих свойств всех дхарм и не имеет отношения к бессодержательной деятельности заблуждающегося сознания и различающей мысли. Следует знать, что истинная реальность по своей собственной природе не является наделенной свойствами, не является лишенной свойств, не является не наделенной свойствами, не является не лишенной свойств и не является одновременно и лишенной и наделенной свойствами. Она лишена свойства “единство” и лишена свойства “различие”. Она не является не наделенной свойством “единство” и не является не наделенной свойством “различие”. Она не лишена и не наделена свойствами “единство” и “различие” одновременно. 
> Говоря в целом об этом, можно сказать, что все живые существа, благодаря наличию заблуждающегося сознания и деятельности многочисленных и разнящихся друг от друга мыслей о различиях, отдаляются от нее. Поэтому можно сказать, что, хотя ее и называют пустотой, в действительности нет никакой пустоты, если отсечь заблуждающееся сознание.
> 
> Там же





> Дети - это отдельные существа.


Лет с 30 (как правило) - да.  :Smilie:

----------


## Akaguma

> 


Хорошие картинки.
Вольный пересказ притчи:
Остановился как то Будда в одной деревне. Собрался народ, уже не знаю почему, начал его поносить и так и эдак. 
Когда они угомонились, Будда сказал: "Окей, мне сейчас надо идти в другую деревню, там немного попроповедую, на обратном пути зайду к вам опять. Если у вас останется, что сказать мне - скажите. А сейчас я пошел."
Народ в недоумении: "Мы тебя тут битых два часа материли, а ты вот так просто... Обидно даже. :Frown: "
Будда: "Я, вообще то, вам благодарен. За все эти два часа ни малейшего пятнышка омрачения, раздражения, злости не появилось в моем уме. Так что я знаю теперь, что достиг истинного Освобождения."

----------


## Нико

> Только Вы поясните, кто автор сего творчества. А то не поймут!


Если не хотите пояснять, я это сделаю. Это ссылка с фейбука известного сотапанны из Армении. Я сама была в шоке, когда увидела.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Хорошие картинки.
> Вольный пересказ притчи:
> Остановился как то Будда в одной деревне. Собрался народ, уже не знаю почему, начал его поносить и так и эдак. 
> Когда они угомонились, Будда сказал: "Окей, мне сейчас надо идти в другую деревню, там немного попроповедую, на обратном пути зайду к вам опять. Если у вас останется, что сказать мне - скажите. А сейчас я пошел."
> Народ в недоумении: "Мы тебя тут битых два часа материли, а ты вот так просто... Обидно даже."
> Будда: "Я, вообще то, вам благодарен. За все эти два часа ни малейшего пятнышка омрачения, раздражения, злости не появилось в моем уме. Так что я знаю теперь, что достиг истинного Освобождения."


Притча-то из Канона, не из Ошо?
А то вдруг из Ошо - курьёзно тогда.

----------


## Топпер

> Я получаю стресс не от точек зрения, а от ругани, которая является проявлением невежества. От любой ругани - фанатичные российские ваджраянцы ничем не лучше тхеравадинов в этом плане. Поэтому вывод простой - не читать перед обедом российские форумы.


Или больше общаться в реале.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Если не хотите пояснять, я это сделаю. Это ссылка с фейбука известного сотапанны из Армении. Я сама была в шоке, когда увидела.


Ну допустим это просто один шраманера, можно просто принять, что он вот такой человек, который неровно дышит к Далай Ламе, Дзонгсару Кхьенце, тибетскому буддизму, а в особенности - мусульманам и гомосексуалистам. Ок, пусть так, среди ваджраянцев и не такие непростые люди встречаются.

Меня скорее другой вопрос интересует - неужели однообразные холиворы никому не надоели за десяток лет-то?

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Заблуждения у каждого свои, но речь-то шла об истинно-сущем.


Читта - это уже не заблуждения. Это вполне себе сознание.



> Лет с 30 (как правило) - да.


Прям как в еврейском анекдоте.

----------


## Топпер

> Если не хотите пояснять, я это сделаю. Это ссылка с фейбука известного сотапанны из Армении. Я сама была в шоке, когда увидела.


Быстро он в сотапаны вышел.

----------

Нико (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Притча-то из Канона, не из Ошо?
> А то вдруг из Ошо - курьёзно тогда.


Может быть и из Ошо, не знаю, давно читал где то. Главное ж посыл  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Меня скорее другой вопрос интересует - неужели однообразные холиворы никому не надоели за десяток лет-то?


Меня тоже этот вопрос интересует.  Я на БФ с 98-го)))))))).

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Или больше общаться в реале.


Всех в реале не соберёшь, это раз. В реале не все более склонны к консенсусу, чем виртуально, увы - это два. 
Речь-то идёт о форуме и на форуме всё-же.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это ссылка с фейбука известного сотапанны ..


Может быть саманеры, а не сотапанны? ) Ибо сотапанна ("вступивший в поток") - это уже Арья (благородная личность).

----------

Жека (06.09.2013), Нико (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Кстати, почему на форуме можно тхеравадинам писать "Махаяна - это искажение Дхаммы", а если махаянцы напишут "Учения тхеравада давалась для низшей личности", то начинается буря возмущений?
Одни других обзывают, по сути, "еретиками", и ничего, типа, терпите. А других назвали "недоразвитыми" - и "караул, обижают!"

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Может быть саманеры, а не сотапанны? ) Ибо сотапанна ("вступивший в поток") - это уже Арья (благородная личность).


Да, саманера, точно. Это был излишний комплимент)

----------

Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Кстати, почему на форуме можно тхеравадинам писать "Махаяна - это искажение Дхаммы", а если махаянцы напишут "Учения тхеравада давалась для низшей личности", то начинается буря возмущений?
> Одни других обзывают, по сути, "еретиками", и ничего, типа, терпите. А других назвали "недоразвитыми" - и "караул, обижают!"


Ибо затрагивание качеств личности сугубо трогает, нежели абстрактное еретичество или сектанство.

Так что, предлагаю два официальных ругательства: "еретик" и "сектант", чтоб никому обидно не было.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кстати, почему на форуме можно тхеравадинам писать "Махаяна - это искажение Дхаммы", а если махаянцы напишут "Учения тхеравада давалась для низшей личности", то начинается буря возмущений?
> Одни других обзывают, по сути, "еретиками", и ничего, типа, терпите. А других назвали "недоразвитыми" - и "караул, обижают!"


Потому что много раз уже говорилось, не нужно Тхераваду вписывать в махаянские классификации. И не будет никаких холиваров. Если Вы верите в то, что Будда учил Хинаяне, пожалуйста. Только Тхеравада тут не причем.

----------

Жека (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, почему на форуме можно тхеравадинам писать "Махаяна - это искажение Дхаммы", а если махаянцы напишут "Учения тхеравада давалась для низшей личности", то начинается буря возмущений?
> Одни других обзывают, по сути, "еретиками", и ничего, типа, терпите. А других назвали "недоразвитыми" - и "караул, обижают!"


Так это же в текстах махаяны так и так присутствует как бы по умолчанию. Об этом даже и говорить специально не нужно. Это из доктрины махаяны проистекает. Так сказать, суть её существования и отличия от тхеравады.


Ну и кроме того есть простой принцип: бремя доказательства лежит на том, кто вводит новое положение. Поэтому доказывать истинность нужно всегда махаянцам.

----------

Жека (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Ибо затрагивание качеств личности сугубо трогает, нежели абстрактное еретичество или сектанство.


Рассмешили!
Я могу сказать, что напротив, качества личности весьма абстрактны. Но нельзя быть немножечко еретиком.

----------


## Аурум

> Так это же в текстах махаяны так и так присутствует как бы по умолчанию. Об этом даже и говорить специально не нужно. Это из доктрины махаяны проистекает. Так сказать, суть её существования и отличия от тхеравады.


Но если я начну писать "тхеравада - искажение", то мне влепят бан.

----------


## Нико

> Так это же в текстах махаяны так и так присутствует как бы по умолчанию. Об этом даже и говорить специально не нужно. Это из доктрины махаяны проистекает. Так сказать, суть её существования и отличия от тхеравады.
> 
> 
> Ну и кроме того есть простой принцип: бремя доказательства лежит на том, кто вводит новое положение. Поэтому доказывать истинность нужно всегда махаянцам.


Вспомнился анекдот. Экскурсия по раю. "А в этой избушке сидят православные. Только тц.... Они думают, что они одни там!"

----------


## Аурум

> Потому что много раз уже говорилось, не нужно Тхераваду вписывать в махаянские классификации. И не будет никаких холиваров. Если Вы верите в то, что Будда учил Хинаяне, пожалуйста. Только Тхеравада тут не причем.


Типа, махаянцам нельзя классифицировать тхераваду никак, но тхеравадинцам - можно хоть в помои макать махаяну уже по умолчанию?

----------


## Топпер

> Но если я начну писать "тхеравада - искажение", то мне влепят бан.


Потому, что тхеравада не может быть искажением даже по воззрениям махаяны. Неполной Дхаммой - да, может. А искажением - нет.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Типа, махаянцам нельзя классифицировать тхераваду никак, но тхеравадинцам - можно хоть в помои макать махаяну уже по умолчанию?


Нет конечно.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Типа, махаянцам нельзя классифицировать тхераваду никак, но тхеравадинцам - можно хоть в помои макать махаяну уже по умолчанию?


Вы заметили, что между тхеравадинами и чаньцами практически нет холиваров?
Я полагаю, что это как раз потому, что чаньцы не пытаются классифицировать тхерваду. А ваджраяна - пытается. Корень холиваров изначально именно в этом.

----------

Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Типа, махаянцам нельзя классифицировать тхераваду никак, но тхеравадинцам - можно хоть в помои макать махаяну уже по умолчанию?


Когда умрём, сами всё поймём. И тщету всех разборок тоже. Наверное)))

----------


## Аурум

> Ну и кроме того есть простой принцип: бремя доказательства лежит на том, кто вводит новое положение. Поэтому доказывать истинность нужно всегда махаянцам.


Вот тут позвольте не согласиться!
Доказательство по принципу "раньше, значит правильнее" -- не доказательство. Это все равно, что вместо современного учебника алгебре учиться из средневековых арабских трактатов.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вы заметили, что между тхеравадинами и чаньцами практически нет холиваров?
> Я полагаю, что это как раз потому, что чаньцы не пытаются классифицировать тхерваду. А ваджраяна - пытается. Корень холиваров изначально именно в этом.


А как именно Ваджраяна пытается? Я не слышала, чтоб пыталась)))).

----------


## Топпер

> Вот тут позвольте не согласиться!
> Доказательство по принципу "раньше, значит правильнее" -- не доказательство. Это все равно, что вместо современного учебника алгебре учиться из средневековых арабских трактатов.


Не "раньше - значит правильнее", а "тхервада (хинаяна) - это, как минимум учения Первого поворота".

----------


## Федор Ф

> Кстати, почему на форуме можно тхеравадинам писать "Махаяна - это искажение Дхаммы", а если махаянцы напишут "Учения тхеравада давалась для низшей личности", то начинается буря возмущений?


Потому что это не так. Тхеравада не давалась для низших личностей. Иначе мы бы ее не выбрали. Лично я из Махаяны в Тхераваду пришел, выбрав ее, как вершину и итог личного духовного пути. Много всего узнал в жизни, через многие учения прошел. Выше Дхаммы Палийского Канона не встретил в этом мире ничего.

----------

Богдан Б (07.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А как именно Ваджраяна пытается? Я не слышала, чтоб пыталась)))).


А я много и слышал и читал. Любую книгу по ваджраяне, начиная от Ламрима или многих сочинений Далай-ламы по буддизму и заканчивая книгами ННР возьмите, почти везде есть подобные классификации.

----------

Жека (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Вы заметили, что между тхеравадинами и чаньцами практически нет холиваров?
> Я полагаю, что это как раз потому, что чаньцы не пытаются классифицировать тхерваду. А ваджраяна - пытается. Корень холиваров изначально именно в этом.


Тхеравада прекрасно классифицирует все остальное как "искажение".

----------


## Дмитрон

в личку

----------


## Аурум

> Потому что это не так. Тхеравада не давалась для низших личностей. Иначе мы бы ее не выбрали. Лично я из Махаяны в Тхераваду пришел, выбрав ее, как вершину и итог личного духовного пути. Много всего узнал в жизни, через многие учения прошел. Выше Дхаммы Палийского Канона не встретил в этом мире ничего.


Это *ваш* выбор. Принцип "моё - значит верное!" -- не доказательство.

----------


## Нико

> А я много и слышал и читал. Любую книгу по ваджраяне, начиная от Ламрима или многих сочинений Далай-ламы по буддизму и заканчивая книгами ННР возьмите, почти везде есть подобные классификации.


Уважительные классификации.

----------


## Vladiimir

Досадно, когда люди, вместо того чтобы демонстрировать величие своей традиции пытаются принизить другие традиции. Казалось бы, если человек следует правильной традиции, то он должен являть собой образец терпимости, великодушия, безмятежности, мудрости, не-желчности и т.д. Это, на мой взгляд, единственный способ показать правильность традиции. Демонстрировать свои достоинства, достоинства своего направления, а не выискивать недостатки у других. Неискаженность традиции, как мне кажется, должна быть видна в поведении последователей.

----------

Аурум (06.09.2013), Балдинг (06.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тхеравада прекрасно классифицирует все остальное как "искажение".


Насколько я знаю, искажениями считаются только те положения, которые касаются той самой классификации учений по типу "высшее", "низшее". В остальном, Махаяна вправе сама решать, что искажение, а что нет. Т.е. в сами методы Махаяны тхеравадинам лезть не стоит.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это *ваш* выбор. Принцип "моё - значит верное!" -- не доказательство.


Я не по этому принципу выбирал. Кстати, Будда учил, что ничего "моего" у нас нет.

----------


## Аурум

> Насколько я знаю, искажениями считаются только те положения, которые касаются той самой классификации учений. В остальном, Махаяна вправе сама решать, что искажение, а что нет. Т.е. в сами методы Махаяны тхеравадинам лезть не стоит.


Вы неправильно понимаете. Спросите Топпера в личке что есть искажение, он вам полный короб накидает, уверен. Одна "страшная и ужасная тантра" чего стоит!  :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

↑И это тоже всё уже было↑

Вообще, по бодхисаттвическим раскладам - чем больше тхеравадинов, тем лучше - надо наоборот способствовать тому, чтобы больше существ обрели быстрейшее освобождение (которое по всем раскладам в тхераваде быстрее всего). 

А чтоб не было холиворов - нужны модераторские меры со стороны махаянского лобби, только ведь непросто это

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я не по этому принципу выбирал. Кстати, Будда учил, что ничего "моего" у нас нет.


Ну так любая религия -- это то, что соответствует наклонностям конкретной личности. Поэтому с кармой не поспоришь, а других осуждать за то, что они верят в другое -- бессмысленно. По поводу "моего" могу сказать, что люди цепляются за собственную веру как за "моё". Несмотря на все учения Будды.Отсюда и все холивары.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Тхеравада прекрасно классифицирует все остальное как "искажение".


Да не нужно это особо никому. С чаньцами прекрасно живём: они не пытаются наскочить на тхераваду, тхеравадины на них.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Уважительные классификации.


НЕ уважительные.

----------

Жека (06.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

А никто не думал, что при начале практики буддизма в миру начинается очень сильное проявление "самости"? Не Важно в какой традиции, в нетрадиционных регионах еще сложнее.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да не нужно это особо никому. С чаньцами прекрасно живём: они не пытаются наскочить на тхераваду, тхеравадины на них.


А как вы это классифицируете *в контексте*?

Я-то с Жекой согласен на все 100%, ЕСЛИ БЫ НЕ КОНТЕКСТ

----------


## Akaguma

Да тут как не крути, а факт остается фактом, что именно в ваджраяне появилась впервые сравнительная оценка колесниц, да еще и по типам личности. 
Другое дело, что каждый решает сам, как на это реагировать.

----------


## Топпер

> А как вы это классифицируете *в контексте*?


Нормально.

----------


## Аурум

> Да тут как не крути, а факт остается фактом, что именно в ваджраяне появилась впервые сравнительная оценка колесниц, да еще и по типам личности. 
> Другое дело, что каждый решает сам, как на это реагировать.


Вы хоть раз лично читали эту типизацию?

----------


## Нико

> НЕ уважительные.


По крайней мере, никто из них не отрицает ПК, признают его. А вообще... Ваджраянцы слишком заняты практикой тантры, чтобы думать о каких-то там противоречиях.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Нормально.


Проблема в том, что я с Жекой согласен на все 100%, если бы не контекст.

----------


## Akaguma

> А как вы это классифицируете *в контексте*?


Как бревно в глазу, вероятно  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы неправильно понимаете. Спросите Топпера в личке что есть искажение, он вам полный короб накидает, уверен. Одна "страшная и ужасная тантра" чего стоит!


Ничего страшеного в Тантре нет. ) Я даже верю в том, что она работает и дает определенные результаты. Плохо только то, что некоторые вещи, приписываются самому Будде.. как например утверждение о том, что "нирвана Архатов подобна призрачному городу". Конечно же,  с точки зрения Тхеравады это явное искажение изначального Учения Будды, сказавшего об Архатах так: _"Разрушено возрождение, достигнуто совершенство духовной жизни; что должно было свершить, то свершено, и не осталось ничего из надлежащего быть свершённым здесь"._

----------

Балдинг (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Не "раньше - значит правильнее", а "тхервада (хинаяна) - это, как минимум учения Первого поворота".


А те, кто признают другие Повороты - еретики, конечно же.
Точно так и махаянцы могут запросто писать: "Эти еретики не признают учений после Первого поворота!"

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Вы хоть раз лично читали эту типизацию?


Да, вроде в каком то кратком изложении Ламрима, уж не помню сейчас.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Как бревно в глазу, вероятно


Нет, это называется "вопрос не к вам". Вы тоже сейчас так же поступили  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> А те, кто признают другие Повороты - еретики, конечно же.
> Точно так и махаянцы могут запросто писать: "Эти еретики не признают учений после Первого поворота!"


Невозможно. Те, кто был раньше (по времени или по доктрине) не могут быть еретиками. Ибо те, кто позже, в этом случае также будут еретиками автоматически, ибо они плоть от плоти предыдущих.

----------

Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Нет, это называется "вопрос не к вам". Вы тоже сейчас так же поступили


Окей, уговорили, все тхеравадины святые и имеют права всех поучать  :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

> Да, вроде в каком то кратком изложении Ламрима, уж не помню сейчас.


Попробуйте прочесть не в кратком. Или процитируйте мне место, где принижается Учение Будды.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вот тут позвольте не согласиться!
> Доказательство по принципу "раньше, значит правильнее" -- не доказательство. Это все равно, что вместо современного учебника алгебре учиться из средневековых арабских трактатов.


Нет, не все равно. "Развивать" или совершенствовать Дхамму Будды может только тот, кто превосходит Будду. Кто это, по- вашему?
 Или Будда дал несовершенное учение, требующее доработок? Или Архаты, прошедшие путь до конца были низшими людьми? Или Будда учил главным образом монахов, поскольку мирянам трудно было осилить путь, потому что это было примитивное учение?

----------

Богдан Б (07.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Ничего страшеного в Тантре нет. ) Я даже верю в том, что она работает и дает определенные результаты.


Многие из традиционно буддийских регионов ее боятся.)
Там в посвящении есть очень многие моральные установки, которые сложно исполнять в мирской жизни, гораздо сложнее чем практиковать "панчашилу".

----------


## Akaguma

> Попробуйте прочесть не в кратком.


Лень, да и не нужно мне это.




> Или процитируйте мне место, где принижается Учение Будды.


Дежавю. Уже были подобные просьбы и были цитаты.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Нет, не все равно. "Развивать" или совершенствовать Дхамму Будды может только тот, кто превосходит Будду. Кто это, по- вашему?
>  Или Будда дал несовершенное учение, требующее доработок? Или Архаты, прошедшие путь до конца были низшими людьми? Или Будда учил главным образом монахов, поскольку мирянам трудно было осилить путь, потому что это было примитивное учение?


Будда дал ответы на эти вопросы в махаянских сутрах.

----------


## Нико

> Ничего страшеного в Тантре нет. ) Я даже верю в том, что она работает и дает определенные результаты. Плохо только то, что некоторые вещи, приписываются самому Будде.. как например утверждение о том, что "нирвана Архатов подобна призрачному городу". Конечно же,  с точки зрения Тхеравады это явное искажение изначального Учения Будды, сказавшего об Архатах так: _"Разрушено возрождение, достигнуто совершенство духовной жизни; что должно было свершить, то свершено, и не осталось ничего из надлежащего быть свершённым здесь"._


Искажение или не искажение -- уже недоказуемо. Потому что такие изречения Будды были не для широкой публики. Но кто-то их всё же сохранил.

----------


## Аурум

> Невозможно. Те, кто был раньше (по времени или по доктрине) не могут быть еретиками. Ибо те, кто позже, в этом случае также будут еретиками автоматически, ибо они плоть от плоти предыдущих.


Тезис слаб.
Те, кто был раньше, вполне могли заблуждаться. Те, кто был позже, вполне могли быть правыми. Я приводил пример с алгеброй.

Без арифметики нет алгебры и математического анализа, тригонометрии. Арифметика  (сложение, вычитание, умножение, деление) - база, основа. 
Но и арифметика, и алгебра, и тригонометрия и пр. - всё это это - математика. 

Кому-то для существования в этой жизни хватает простых знаний арифметики. И человек даже может смеяться над тригонометрией, смеяться над терминами "синус" или "косинус", говорить, что всё это - полная чушь, ересь и колдовство! И вообще, может заявлять, что  "Вся математика - это только сложение, вычитание, умножение и деление. Нет математики кроме арифметики!"

----------


## Аурум

> Лень, да и не нужно мне это.
> 
> 
> Дежавю. Уже были подобные просьбы и были цитаты.


Мне понятна ваша точка зрения.

----------


## Топпер

> Тезис слаб.
> Те, кто был раньше, вполне могли заблуждаться. Те, кто был позже, вполне могли быть истинными. Я приводил пример с алгеброй.


В религии это не работает. Буддизм - не алгебра. Слово Будды не нуждается в усовершенствовании особенно учитывая, что Будда сам сказал, что дал всё необходимое.

Даже мусульмане и христиане, как бы не относились к иудеям, в еретики их записать не могут.



> Без арифметики нет алгебры и математического анализа, тригонометрии. Арифметика  (сложение, вычитание, умножение, деление) - база, основа. 
> Но и арифметика, и алгебра, и тригонометрия и пр. - всё это это - математика.
> 
> Кому-то для существования в этой жизни хватает простых знаний арифметики. И человек даже может смеяться над тригонометрией, смеяться над терминами "синус" или "косинус", говорить, что всё это - полная чушь, ересь и колдовство! И вообще, может заявлять, что  "Вся математика - это только сложение, вычитание, умножение и деление. Нет математики кроме арифметики!"


Только ведь вам в этом примере ещё нужно доказать, что тхеравада - арифметика. А ваджраяна - мат.анализ.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тезис слаб.
> Те, кто был раньше, вполне могли заблуждаться. Те, кто был позже, вполне могли быть истинными. Я приводил пример с алгеброй.
> 
> Без арифметики нет алгебры и математического анализа, тригонометрии. Арифметика  (сложение, вычитание, умножение, деление) - база, основа. 
> Но и арифметика, и алгебра, и тригонометрия и пр. - всё это это - математика. 
> 
> Кому-то для существования в этой жизни хватает простых знаний арифметики. И человек даже может смеяться над тригонометрией, смеяться над терминами "синус" или "косинус", говорить, что всё это - полная чушь, ересь и колдовство! И вообще, может заявлять, что  "Вся математика - это только сложение, вычитание, умножение и деление. Нет математики кроме арифметики!"


В контексте религиозной веры, те, что были при Будде, не могли заблуждаться.

Вопрос в другом - одно и то же может быть по разному преподано разным людям, по их нуждам.
Любая традиция проявляет гибкость ровно настолько, насколько нужно для текущего времени.
Иначе бы из всяких практик южного буддизма были исключены всякие анимистические культы или индуистские культовые вкрапления, как несоответствующие первоначальному Учению.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Нет, не все равно. "Развивать" или совершенствовать Дхамму Будды может только тот, кто превосходит Будду. Кто это, по- вашему?
>  Или Будда дал несовершенное учение, требующее доработок? Или Архаты, прошедшие путь до конца были низшими людьми? Или Будда учил главным образом монахов, поскольку мирянам трудно было осилить путь, потому что это было примитивное учение?


Падмасамбхава, например, считается вторым Буддой.
Для вас же, есть только ПК.

----------


## Топпер

На сегодня прощаюсь. В затвор ухожу.

----------

Германн (07.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Досадно, когда люди, вместо того чтобы демонстрировать величие своей традиции пытаются принизить другие традиции. Казалось бы, если человек следует правильной традиции, то он должен являть собой образец терпимости, великодушия, безмятежности, мудрости, не-желчности и т.д. Это, на мой взгляд, единственный способ показать правильность традиции. Демонстрировать свои достоинства, достоинства своего направления, а не выискивать недостатки у других. Неискаженность традиции, как мне кажется, должна быть видна в поведении последователей.


Полностью согласен. Как сказал император Ашока: "Всякий, кто почитает свою религию и осуждает иные религии, делает так действительно из преданности своей религии, думая: "Я прославлю мою религию". Но вопреки этому он еще тяжелее поражает свою религию. Потому хорошо согласие: "Пусть все слушают и желают слушать прорекаемые другими учения".
Кстати говоря, поведение ранних тхеравадинов этого форума, их знания и проницательность произвели на меня большое впечатление. Неискаженность традиции действительно видна. )

Однако я не забуду то, как только начав изучать буддизм (и конечно же, первыми собеседниками были последователи Махаяны, а точнее тибетского буддизма), я столкнулся с тем, что мне упорно пытались привить идею о том, что самый крутой буддизм - это Махаяна. Слава Будде, что я не поспешил с решеним утвердится в тибетской традиции, ибо при более глубоком анализе я понял, что это не моё. К тому же, непредвзятое изучение всей этй истории с Махаяной и Хинаяной, которая изначальна вызывала у меня сомнения, дало мне понимание того, что это всего лишь частное учение отдельных школ, а не положение всего буддизма.

----------

Балдинг (06.09.2013), Богдан Б (07.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Искажение или не искажение -- уже недоказуемо. Потому что такие изречения Будды были не для широкой публики. Но кто-то их всё же сохранил.


Будда подчеркивал, что ничего не держит в зажатой ладони. Его учение открытое и четкое. Он не был лицемером. И не приспосабливался к избранной публике. Даже богов он учил той же Дхамме, что и простых людей. Если даже речь и шла о разных способностях, то не в смысле уровней, а в смысле склонностей к тому или другому. Но даже в этом случае, Будда не учил людей с разными способностями по-разному. Просто каждый, благодаря единой Дхамме, развивал ту способность, которая у него была и использовал ее для освобождения.

----------

Балдинг (06.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Будда подчеркивал, что ничего не держит в зажатой ладони. Его учение открытое и четкое. Он не был лицемером. И не приспосабливался к избранной публике. Даже богов он учил той же Дхамме, что и простых людей. Если даже речь и шла о разных способностях, то не в смысле уровней, а в смысле склонностей к тому или другому. Но даже в этом случае, Будда не учил людей с разными способностями по-разному. Просто каждый, благодаря единой Дхамме, развивал ту способность, которая у него была и использовал ее для освобождения.


Тогда бы, следуя Вашей именно логике, все учения Будды ограничились бы ПК. Но это было не так.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> А объясните мне пожалуйста тогда, почему мы всё это в тысячный раз обсуждаем в топике, который начинался вообще несколько в стороне от всех этих тёрок - в виде вопроса "мирским последователям традиции Махаяна"?
> Это всё "культура поведения и культуры речи каждого участника"?


Ну, я влезла, потому что захотелось вступиться за Махаяну (все таки тема довольно провокационная). 
А потом из-за нескольких отдельных неделикатных реплик  все и понеслось!
Еще раз убедилась - не надо обсуждать различия друг с другом (знать надо, а обсуждать - не надо).
 И понежнее, понежнее! 
А то правда, как на псарне (противно)!

----------


## Vladiimir

> Однако я не забуду то, как только начав изучать буддизм (и конечно же, первыми собеседниками были последователи Махаяны, а точнее тибетского буддизма), я столкнулся с тем, что мне упорно пытались привить идею о том, что самый крутой буддизм - это Махаяна. Слава Будде, что я не поспешил с решеним утвердится в тибетской традиции, ибо при более глубоком анализе я понял, что это не моё. К тому же, непредвзятое изучение всей этй истории с Махаяной и Хинаяной, которая изначальна вызывала у меня сомнения, дало мне понимание того, что это всего лишь частное учение отдельных школ, а не положение всего буддизма.


Ну, не копировать же недостойное поведение?

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Как сказал император Ашока: "Всякий, кто почитает свою религию и осуждает иные религии, делает так действительно из преданности своей религии, думая: "Я прославлю мою религию". Но вопреки этому он еще тяжелее поражает свою религию. Потому хорошо согласие: "Пусть все слушают и желают слушать прорекаемые другими учения".
> Кстати говоря, поведение ранних тхеравадинов этого форума, их знания и проницательность произвели на меня большое впечатление. Неискаженность традиции действительно видна. )


Полностью согласен!

----------


## Аурум

> В религии это не работает. Буддизм - не алгебра. Слово Будды не нуждается в усовершенствовании особенно учитывая, что Будда сам сказал, что дал всё необходимое.
> 
> Даже мусульмане и христиане, как бы не относились к иудеям, в еретики их записать не могут.
> 
> Только ведь вам в этом примере ещё нужно доказать, что тхеравада - арифметика. А ваджраяна - мат.анализ.


Пример с авраамическими религиями здесь не катит. Кстати, как они относятся к иудеям вы не можете не знать хотя бы из-за их пункта "Уничтожить Израиль".
А по поводу арифметики вы прекрасно поняли о чем я говорю, не нужно буквально искать что есть что.

----------


## Aion

> Тогда бы, следуя Вашей именно логике, все учения Будды ограничились бы ПК. Но это было не так.


Для тхеравадинов получается, что именно так.

----------

Джнянаваджра (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Падмасамбхава, например, считается вторым Буддой.
> Для вас же, есть только ПК.


Был бы "не только", если бы не было явных противоречий и высокомерной, вульгарной и глупой попытки принизить Дхамму Будды до уровня низших людей (т.е. нас). 
Однако, присоединяюсь к мнению Топпера по поводу чань и дзен. С искренней любовью отношусь к этой школе.

----------

Тао (09.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Для тхеравадинов получается, что именно так


Именно так.

----------


## Нико

> Для тхеравадинов получается, что именно так.


Потому что на всё остальное закрыли глаза. Но никто же, надеюсь, не будет отрицать, что в истории существовали такие личности, как Нагарджуна, Шантидева, Буддапалита, Арьядева, Шантаракшита, Камалашива???? Их можно не читать, но отрицать, что они были и откуда-то черпали свои знания, и чтобы были именно буддистами, а не какими-то там нью-эйджевцами, никто не решится.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Для тхеравадинов получается, что именно так.


Не совсем так. ) Учение Будды не ограничивается ПК. Оно содержится и в канонах других школ. Например китайские агамы и палийские никаи практически идентичны в доктрине. Они являются двумя разными изданиями одного и того же набора текстов. Эти тексты - обычно их называют просто «сутты» - были составлены первым поколением последователей Будды до периода школьных расколов. Это до-раскольный буддизм.

----------

Жека (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Был бы "не только", если бы не было явных противоречий и высокомерной, вульгарной и глупой попытки принизить Дхамму Будды до уровня низших людей (т.е. нас). 
> Однако, присоединяюсь к мнению Топпера по поводу чань и дзен. С искренней любовью отношусь к этой школе.


Вы вообще читали классификацию типов личности и о чём она вообще? Или тоже "в кратком изложении"?

----------


## Федор Ф

Все, лично я выхожу из этого недостойного разговора. 
Видимо, попытки призвать к цивилизованному общению тщетны. Выдержать же злобные нападки на Тхераваду мне больше не под силу. Совесть иметь надо, господа.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Был бы "не только", если бы не было явных противоречий и высокомерной, вульгарной и глупой попытки принизить Дхамму Будды до уровня низших людей (т.е. нас). 
> Однако, присоединяюсь к мнению Топпера по поводу чань и дзен. С искренней любовью отношусь к этой школе.


Никто и не принижал. Отделяли, да, в зависимости от мотивации. Ну и что вам? Практикуйте, если есть надежда на освобождение!

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Все, лично я выхожу из этого недостойного разговора. 
> Видимо, попытки призвать к цивилизованному общению тщетны. Выдержать же злобные нападки на Тхераваду мне больше не под силу. Совесть иметь надо, господа.


Только "злобные нападки" --  в Вашем собственном уме.

----------

Аурум (06.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но никто же, надеюсь, не будет отрицать, что в истории существовали такие личности, как Нагарджуна, Шантидева, Буддапалита, Арьядева, Шантаракшита, Камалашива???? Их можно не читать, но отрицать, что они были и откуда-то черпали свои знания, и чтобы были именно буддистами, а не какими-то там нью-эйджевцами, никто не решится.


Никто не отрицает. И даже читают. Многие величайшие махаянские учёные, такие как Нагарджуна, Васубандху, Асанга прочно основывались на агамах, о которых я упомянул выше. Главное не забывать, что они не были Буддами и их комментаторские работы вторичны по отношению к Дхамме Будды.

----------

Богдан Б (07.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Все, лично я выхожу из этого недостойного разговора. 
> Видимо, попытки призвать к цивилизованному общению тщетны. Выдержать же злобные нападки на Тхераваду мне больше не под силу. Совесть иметь надо, господа.


Где хоть одна нападка - покажите, пожалуйста пост.

----------


## Топпер

> Потому что на всё остальное закрыли глаза. Но никто же, надеюсь, не будет отрицать, что в истории существовали такие личности, как Нагарджуна, Шантидева, Буддапалита, Арьядева, Шантаракшита, Камалашива???? Их можно не читать, но отрицать, что они были и откуда-то черпали свои знания, и чтобы были именно буддистами, а не какими-то там нью-эйджевцами, никто не решится.


Более того, у них (особенно у Нагарджуны) можно почерпнуть много полезного.

----------

Aion (06.09.2013), Богдан Б (07.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Нико (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Более того, у них (особенно у Нагарджуны) можно почерпнуть много полезного.


В Инете видел информацию, что некоторые философские мысли школы Наланды были восприняты и Тхеравадой.
Это правда?

----------


## Aion

> Более того, у них (особенно у Нагарджуны) можно почерпнуть много полезного.


А у христиан нельзя? Парадокс...  :EEK!:

----------


## Akaguma

> Мне понятна ваша точка зрения.


Мне понятно, что Вы сами подзабыли Ламрим. Разве там нет того, что путь Шравак - это путь средней личности, а путь Бодхисаттв - путь высшей личности? Есть, во всей красе.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В Инете видел информацию, что некоторые философские мысли школы Наланды были восприняты и Тхеравадой.
> Это правда?


Есть даже мнение, что Муламадхъямака карика Нагарджуны по сути - развернутый комментарий к Каччаянагота сутте. )

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В Инете видел информацию, что некоторые философские мысли школы Наланды были восприняты и Тхеравадой.
> Это правда?


Мадхъямака вообще достаточно близка к воззрениям тхеравады. На мой взгляд гораздо больше, чем все остальные доктрины.

----------

Германн (07.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Мне понятно, что Вы сами подзабыли Ламрим. Разве там нет того, что путь Шравак - это путь средней личности, а путь Бодхисаттв - путь высшей личности? Есть, во всей красе.


Только не забывайте об одном: все эти "типы личности" относятся не к разным личностям, а к одному конкретно взятому практикующему. Про это подчёркивается в Ламриме)))).

----------

Аурум (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Только не забывайте об одном: все эти "типы личности" относятся не к разным личностям, а к одному конкретно взятому практикующему. Про это подчёркивается в Ламриме)))).


Да ну? Там черным по белому написано, что тот кто устал от сансары и заботится только о своем Освобождении, есть средняя личность и практикует среднюю колесницу.

----------

Жека (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Потому что на всё остальное закрыли глаза. Но никто же, надеюсь, не будет отрицать, что в истории существовали такие личности, как Нагарджуна, Шантидева, Буддапалита, Арьядева, Шантаракшита, Камалашива???? Их можно не читать, но отрицать, что они были и откуда-то черпали свои знания, и чтобы были именно буддистами, а не какими-то там нью-эйджевцами, некто не решится.


Потому что всего остального для южных буддистов не было. Индуизм под боком - был, анимистические культы - были. Шантидэв и Шантаракшит никаких не было.

Я бы, наверное, принял бы тхераваду - если бы не читал в течении пары лет местные холиворы и не наблюдал того, куда тхеравада ведёт наиболее не по-буддийски ярых паладинов (а ведёт она в сциентизм). Ну а там уже и сложилось всё иначе и теперь для меня авторитетны весь корпус литературы буддийских религий и пара учителей тибетского буддизма (кстати, очень лояльных к тхераваде, опять же).



А насчёт "принижения" Хинаяны - вообще-то, "Хинаяна" в тибетской махаяне весьма мифична, классифицируя "Хинаяну", большинство авторов таких классификаций реально ни разу в жизни не видела представителей южной традиции и диспутировали они с этими представителями тоже заочно. Примерно так же, как диспутируют со всеми махаянцами некоторые представители тхеравады, заочно уличая их в попытке дискриминации (превентивные удары, кстати, часто вызывают после недоумения желания таки соответствовать стереотипу - ну чтоб уж совсем "правильным" махаянцем быть).

----------

Naruikazuchi (07.09.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (06.09.2013), Аурум (06.09.2013), Денис Нагомиров (06.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да ну? Там черным по белому написано, что тот кто устал от сансары и заботится только о своем Освобождении, есть средняя личность и практикует среднюю колесницу.


Внимательней читайте и ещё -- я всегда сторонник комментариев к текстам.

----------

Аурум (06.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да ну? Там черным по белому написано, что тот кто устал от сансары и заботится только о своем Освобождении, есть средняя личность и практикует среднюю колесницу.


Сто раз говорилось, что "низшую", "среднюю" и "высшую" колесницу можно практиковать что в Алмазном Пути, что в Большом Пути, что в Малом Пути и не соотносятся с конкретными учениями.

----------

Аурум (06.09.2013), Германн (07.09.2013), Денис Нагомиров (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Мне понятно, что Вы сами подзабыли Ламрим. Разве там нет того, что путь Шравак - это путь средней личности, а путь Бодхисаттв - путь высшей личности? Есть, во всей красе.


Это об уровне мотивации практикующего, о чём Нико вам уже написала.

----------

Денис Нагомиров (06.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Сто раз говорилось, что "низшую", "среднюю" и "высшую" колесницу можно практиковать что в Алмазном Пути, что в Большом Пути, что в Малом Пути и не соотносятся с конкретными учениями.


Высшую колесницу? В тхераваде?   :Confused: 
Да и не стесняйтесь Вы уж так, кавычки у эпитетов уберите, Чже Цонкапа же не стеснялся.

----------

Жека (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Это об уровне мотивации практикующего, о чём Нико вам уже написала.


И? Я и писал, что есть раличение колесниц по типам личности. И притом не на красную, зеленую и желтую, а на низшую, среднюю и высшую.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Высшую колесницу? В тхераваде?  
> Да и не стесняйтесь Вы уж так, кавычки у эпитетов уберите, Чже Цонкапа же не стеснялся.


Вы путаете принцип и мотивацию практика с названием течения.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я бы, наверное, принял бы тхераваду - если бы не читал в течении пары лет местные холиворы и не наблюдал того, куда тхеравада ведёт наиболее не по-буддийски ярых паладинов (а ведёт она в сциентизм). Ну а там уже и сложилось всё иначе и теперь для меня авторитетны весь корпус литературы буддийских религий и пара учителей тибетского буддизма (кстати, очень лояльных к тхераваде, опять же).


Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче кстати несколько раз почему-то снился. Другие буддийские учителя вроде не припомню чтобы снились. )

----------

Naruikazuchi (07.09.2013), Денис Нагомиров (06.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> И? Я и писал, что есть раличение колесниц по типам личности. И притом не на красную, зеленую и желтую, а на низшую, среднюю и высшую.


А что вас-то лично обидело? Вы же считаете, что вы-то вне классификации? Я этого понять не могу.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Высшую колесницу? В тхераваде?  
> Да и не стесняйтесь Вы уж так, кавычки у эпитетов уберите, Чже Цонкапа же не стеснялся.


В тхераваде есть например йогавачара - для представителей высших способностей, не иначе.  :Wink: 
Лично я пока дальше практики шравакаяны внутри традиции Ньингма не продвинулся, хотя по идее все мои претензии в районе бодхисаттваяны. Или вы думаете, что все практикующие тибетский буддизм - сразу Ваджраяна?  :Wink: 

Насчёт Чже Цонкапы можете мне не говорить, у меня свой ламрим - Патрула Ринпоче. В котором ясно всё сказано по поводу уровней мотивации.

----------

Naruikazuchi (07.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Высшую колесницу? В тхераваде?  
> Да и не стесняйтесь Вы уж так, кавычки у эпитетов уберите, Чже Цонкапа же не стеснялся.


Давайте разберём этот Ваш пост. "Дже Цонкапа же не стеснялся". Это не очень уважительно было сказано. С подтекстом. Я не знаю, кто у Тхеравадинов авторитеты в плане учителей, кроме Будды, давшего ПК именно для людей с соответствующими умственными предрасположенностями (что совершенно не значит, что они были глупее других или умнее, просто каждый воспринимал то, что мог воспринимать), но проявление неуважения к большим наставникам -- это не очень мудро. Они были умнее всех нас, вместе взятых.

----------

Аурум (06.09.2013), Денис Нагомиров (06.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> А что вас-то лично обидело? Вы же считаете, что вы-то вне классификации? Я этого понять не могу.


Мне нет до неё никакого дела, на ваджраяну я не обижен, просто указываю на источник непонимания. Собственно, о чем и был мой первый пост на эту тему.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Давайте разберём этот Ваш пост. "Дже Цонкапа же не стеснялся". Это не очень уважительно было сказано. С подтекстом. Я не знаю, кто у Тхеравадинов авторитеты в плане учителей, кроме Будды, давшего ПК именно для людей с соответствующими умственными предрасположенностями (что совершенно не значит, что они были глупее других или умнее, просто каждый воспринимал то, что мог воспринимать), но проявление неуважения к большим наставникам -- это не очень мудро. Они были умнее всех нас, вместе взятых.


Я Вас умоляю. Не ищите оскорблений, там где их нет.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы путаете принцип и мотивацию практика с названием течения.


Вот кстати, когда эту самую мотивацию начинают проецировать на течения, тогда и получаются холивары. А ещё хуже, когда буддийские школы пытаются поделить по принципу "школа-технарь-университет", мол сопромат школьникам не дают по причине их незрелости. ) Хинаяна в этом смысле звучит ещё более унизительно и отвращает новичков, желающих сразу приобщиться высших учений. )

----------

Akaguma (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Когда начинают кричать про "не надо нас классифицировать!" мне вспоминается мультик:

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> А что вас-то лично обидело? Вы же считаете, что вы-то вне классификации? Я этого понять не могу.


Ох, я рискую! (но кто-нибудь защитит, может)
Версия: человека недавно разбанили, вот яык (кулаки?) так и чешется!

----------


## Аурум

> Мне нет до неё никакого дела, на ваджраяну я не обижен, просто указываю на источник непонимания. Собственно, о чем и был мой первый пост на эту тему.


А при чем здесь классификация колесниц и тхеравада?

----------


## Aion

> В Китае и Индии одна колесница приходилась на 100 солдат. В Ассирии — на 200. В Египте конца II тысячелетия — на 50. В сухопутной армии Карфагена — даже одна на 20 солдат. Есть указания, что у хеттов колесница приходилась даже на 10 человек, но это маловероятно.
> 
> ©


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Akaguma

> Ох, я рискую! (но кто-нибудь защитит, может)
> Версия: человека недавно разбанили, вот яык (кулаки?) так и чешется!


Меня? Я и забанен то ни разу не был. Говорю только факты, никого не оскорбил, если не так, укажите где - я извинюсь.

----------

Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А при чем здесь классификация колесниц и тхеравада?


Да, Тхеравада самодостаточная традиция, и махаянские учения о классификация "колесниц" её не касаются. )

----------

Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В тхераваде есть например йогавачара - для представителей высших способностей, не иначе.


Нету никакой йогавачары в тхераваде. 
Если люди создали на основе тхеравады какую-то свою непонятную систему, это ещё не значит, что это есть в тхераваде.

----------

Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> А при чем здесь классификация колесниц и тхеравада?


При том, что в своё время Хинаяна  (которая в Ламрим есть Низшая Колесница) прочно ассоциировалась с Тхеравадой. С тех пор непонимание и образовалось.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Да, Тхеравада самодостаточная традиция, и махаянские учения о классификация "колесниц" её не касаются. )


Но почему-то эта классификация дико напрягает некоторых местных тхеравадинов.

----------


## Zom

Опять очередной вяло-текущий холивар начался ) БФ такой БФ.

Пять копеек кину - критиковать и порицать нужно не "учителя", не "яну", не "школу" и не "последователя Васю". Критиковать нужно неправильное воззрение и неправильную практику, как и необоснованные утверждения (таковое встречается во всех "школах"/"янах", кстати говоря). Такая критика - полезна, даже если вызывает у кого-то баттхёрт. Ну а то, что на критику чаще всего реагируют истериками, а не адекватными контр-аргументами, это уж специфика омрачённого ума, ничё с этим не поделать. И, увы и ах, по этой причине полезность такого диалога тут же сводится на нет, ибо начинается.... короче, оно самое ).

----------

Богдан Б (07.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> При том, что в своё время Хинаяна  (которая в Ламрим есть Низшая Колесница) прочно ассоциировалась с Тхеравадой. С тех пор непонимание и образовалось.


При этом в Ламриме подчёркивается, что, не освоив 4БИ и прочие базовые учения, далеко не уедешь. Если бы не подчёркивалось и если бы основы игнорировались, я не стала бы читать Ламрим)))))

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Нету никакой йогавачары в тхераваде. 
> Если люди создали на основе тхеравады какую-то свою непонятную систему, это ещё не значит, что это есть в тхераваде.


Ну наверное сейчас в любом случае уже нет - помёрли все и посходили с ума. 

Однако у меня лёгкое ощущение, что многие тхеравадинские бхикшу запросто берут бодхисаттвоянские нормативы в брахмавихарах и прочем - а многие не берут. Тоже и везде - есть куча практикующих Ваджраяну, которые занимаются этим только ради чОрного колдовства.

Речь о мотивации, а не об устоявшихся традициях.

----------

Германн (07.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> При том, что в своё время Хинаяна  (которая в Ламрим есть Низшая Колесница) прочно ассоциировалась с Тхеравадой. С тех пор непонимание и образовалось.


Не "низшая", а "малая колесница" ввиду ограниченности круга спасения. Я понимаю ее, как "персональное спасение практикующих праведников".

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но почему-то эта классификация дико напрягает некоторых местных тхеравадинов.


Только потому, что эту классификацию, касавшуюся ранних школ буддизма, с которыми полемизировали последователи Махаяны, по умолчанию решили спроецировать на Тхераваду, которя вроде бы не конфликтовала с Махаяной. Буддизм Тхеравады пришёл на Шри-Ланку в 3 веке до н.э., когда никакой Махаяны ещё не существовало. Школы Хинаяны существовали в Индии совершенно независимо от шриланкийских.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну наверное сейчас в любом случае уже нет - помёрли все и посходили с ума. 
> 
> Однако у меня лёгкое ощущение, что многие тхеравадинские бхикшу запросто берут бодхисаттвоянские нормативы в брахмавихарах и прочем - а многие не берут. Тоже и везде - есть куча практикующих Ваджраяну, которые занимаются этим только ради чОрного колдовства.
> 
> Речь о мотивации, а не об устоявшихся традициях.


Бывает, что и берут. В тхераваде чего только не встретишь. 
Но здесь вопрос в том, насколько то или иное согласуется с Каноном.  А в целом да - попытки подновлять тхераваду и Канон и в самой тхераваде делались и делаются постоянно. Это перманентный процесс. Например сейчас вот многие ланкийские бхиккху пытаются продавить вопрос на тему того, чтобы им разрешили водить автомобили.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Но почему-то эта классификация дико напрягает некоторых местных тхеравадинов.


Догадайтесь - почему.




> Кстати, почему на форуме можно тхеравадинам писать "Махаяна - это искажение Дхаммы", а если махаянцы напишут *"Учения тхеравада давалась для низшей личности"*, то начинается буря возмущений?
> Одни других обзывают, по сути, "еретиками", и ничего, типа, терпите. *А других назвали "недоразвитыми" - и "караул, обижают!"*


Мне очень жаль, Аурум. Очень жаль.

----------


## Аурум

> При том, что в своё время Хинаяна  (которая в Ламрим есть Низшая Колесница) прочно ассоциировалась с Тхеравадой. С тех пор непонимание и образовалось.


Но местные тхеравадины постоянно и мимоходом так любят упоминать, что "махаяна - искажение". Когда в последний раз вы видели принижение тхеравады от махаянцев?

----------

Нико (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> При этом в Ламриме подчёркивается, что, не освоив 4БИ и прочие базовые учения, далеко не уедешь. Если бы не подчёркивалось и если бы основы игнорировались, я не стала бы читать Ламрим)))))


И такое там есть. Только вот, как не крути, а тхеравадины со своей мотивацией получается - средние личности и даже выше не поднимутся  :Smilie:  
Опять таки, добавлю, это ваше учение и вы просто обязаны его придерживаться и к тхераваде это не имеет никакого отношения. Если у кого то это вызывает баттхёрт - это его проблемы.

----------

Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не "низшая", а "малая колесница" ввиду ограниченности круга спасения. Я понимаю ее, как "персональное спасение практикующих праведников".


А потомущто "как вы пытаетесь спасти всех остальных, если сами не спаслись?" - самый крутой аргумент тхеравадинов ever.
Приводить в пример тот факт, что "спасать всех остальных" планируется в течении трёх махакальп минимум, удерживаясь от ухода при помощи специального хинта "обет бодхисаттвы" (тхеравадины могут считать, что это такой позорный вид привязанности/неведения, которое отбрасывают в последнюю очередь; мы зовём это упайей) уже надоело.

Вообще в связи с этим лучше не "Малая колесница", а "Короткий Путь"  :Wink:

----------

Аурум (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Догадайтесь - почему.


Ага. А то, что "Махаяна - искажение" -- это ничего, да? Надо молча улыбаться и кивать мудрым местным тхеравадинам?

----------


## Нико

> Только потому, что эту классификацию, касавшуюся ранних школ буддизма, с которыми полемизировали последователи Махаяны, по умолчанию решили спроецировать на Тхераваду, которя вроде бы не конфликтовала с Махаяной. Буддизм Тхеравады пришёл на Шри-Ланку в 3 веке до н.э., когда никакой Махаяны ещё не существовало. Школы Хинаяны существовали в Индии совершенно независимо от шриланкийских.


Она (Махаяна)  устно передавалась в те времена. Сам же Бханте Топпер сказал где-то, что устная традиция -- круче. )

----------


## Akaguma

> Но местные тхеравадины постоянно и мимоходом так любят упоминать, что "махаяна - искажение". Когда в последний раз вы видели принижение тхеравады от махаянцев?


Ой-ла-ла. Давайте расставим точки над i. Есть два факта: Тхеравада - это низший или средний путь, Ваджраяна - это искажение Дхаммы. Всё. У кого баттхерт - это его проблемы.

----------

Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Не "низшая", а "малая колесница" ввиду ограниченности круга спасения. Я понимаю ее, как "персональное спасение практикующих праведников".


"Хина" переводится именно как "низшая", "ничтожная", "ущербная", "опущенная".

----------

Жека (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А потомущто "как вы пытаетесь спасти всех остальных, если сами не спаслись?" - самый крутой аргумент тхеравадинов ever.
> Приводить в пример тот факт, что "спасать всех остальных" планируется в течении трёх махакальп минимум, удерживаясь от ухода при помощи специального хинта "обет бодхисаттвы" (тхеравадины могут считать, что это такой вид привязанности/неведения, которое отбрасывают в последнюю очередь, мы зовём это упайей) уже надоело.
> 
> Вообще в связи с этим лучше не "Малая колесница", а "Короткий Путь"


 Да, "короткий". Энное количество неисчислимых кальп.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Но местные тхеравадины постоянно и мимоходом так любят упоминать, что "махаяна - искажение". Когда в последний раз вы видели принижение тхеравады от махаянцев?


я видела, но не в этом дело...
реагировать можно по всякому (я стараюсь гасить, а не раздувать...)
от праведного гнева только хуже :Frown:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ой-ла-ла. Давайте расставим точки над i. Есть два факта: Тхеравада - это низший или средний путь, Ваджраяна - это искажение Дхаммы. Всё. У кого баттхерт - это его проблемы.


Я лично не согласен с тем, что "Тхеравада - это низший или средний путь". Что мне делать, кэп?

----------

Германн (07.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Мне вспомнился анекдот:
_— Вася, пошли евреев бить!_
_— Пошли! Погоди, а если они нас?_
_— (возмущённо) А нас-то за что?!
_
Тхеравадины здесь прямо искренне недоумевают, типа а нас за что?! А махаяну, типа, по умолчанию можно пинать просто так!

----------


## Нико

> "Хина" переводится именно как "низшая", "ничтожная", "ущербная", "опущенная".


А я недавно получала комментарии на этот термин. Было подчёркнуто, что он не несёт в себе никакого уничижительного смысла.

----------

Германн (07.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Я лично не согласен с тем, что "Тхеравада - это низший или средний путь". Что мне делать, кэп?


Читать Ламрим. Если в Вашем Ламриме (или где то еще) этого нет, то на нет и суда нет.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А я недавно получала комментарии на этот термин. Было подчёркнуто, что он не несёт в себе никакого уничижительного смысла.


Тибетский эквивалент может и не несет. А вот палийский и санскритский очень даже несет. См. любой словарь пали или санскрита.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Но местные тхеравадины постоянно и мимоходом так любят упоминать, что "махаяна - искажение". Когда в последний раз вы видели принижение тхеравады от махаянцев?


Махаяна - это смешение собственно буддизма с другими учениями Востока. Что неизбежно при распространении религий в другие страны. Что в этом оскорбительного. А вот то, что "учение Тхеравада давалось для низших личностей", как вы утверждаете - это оскорбление. Не ожидал от вас. 
Вот так изначально относишься ко всем по-доброму, а заканчивается все весьма плачевно.
До форума я относился к Махаяне с большим уважением. Но форум меня переубедил.

----------

Жека (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Тхеравада - это низший или средний путь, Ваджраяна - это искажение Дхаммы. Всё. У кого баттхерт - это его проблемы.


Супер!
Я стараюсь никого не обидеть, а кто-то - наоборот!

----------


## Akaguma

> До форума я относился к Махаяне с большим уважением. Но форум меня переубедил.


С другой стороны баррикад наберется батальон таких же  :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> "Хина" переводится именно как "низшая", "ничтожная", "ущербная", "опущенная".


"Данным термином буддологи из Европы стали называть, начиная с конца 19 века, южные буддийские школы[3].

Данный термин был создан махаянистами для обозначения всех немахаянских направлений буддизма[4], поэтому он отсутствует в палийском каноне[3]. Первые упоминания этого термина относятся к I—II вв. н. э.[источник не указан 418 дней]

Буддолог и доктор философских наук Е. А. Торчинов увязывает «оформление хинаяны» с составлением палийского канона (80 год до н. э.)[4]. Доктор философских наук В. Г. Лысенко применяет термин «хинаяна» для буддизма в период, начавшийся после раскола буддийского учения на последователей тхеравады и махасангхики (4—3 вв. до н. э.)[5].

«Хинаяна» рассматривается в ряде случаев как термин, обозначающий весь ранний буддизм до укрепления махаянских школ. Но такое использование термина достаточно спорно, так как хронологически не все школы хинаяны возникли раньше школ махаяны. Другая причина состоит в том, что философская доктрина таких школ сопоставима по уровню проработанности со школами махаяны, что не даёт права называть такие школы ранними в значении «не созревшими»[6].

Обозначение термином «хинаяна» современной тхеравады оскорбляет последователей данной школы, по этой причине некоторая часть[2] современных буддологов отказалась от использования слова «хинаяна» в своих трудах. Тем не менее, отмечая вышеописанный факт, Е. А. Торчинов ставит знак равенства между хинаяной и тхеравадой, к которой он относит южный буддизм Шри-Ланки, Таиланда, Бирмы, Лаоса и Камбоджи[4].

Одной из главных причин оскорбительности данного термина для тхеравады стало то, что в ряде поздних махаянских текстов хинаяна представляется авторами текстов в крайне негативном смысле, включающим в себя как примитивность, так и резкие отрицательные характеристики. Поэтому в 50-х годах XX века во время предварительного этапа шестого буддийского собора было заключено соглашение между представителями различных буддийских школ и тхеравадой о том, что данный термин не будет применяться для тхеравады[3]."

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D5%E8%ED%E0%FF%ED%E0

Лук зэ фэктс.
Это европейцы, в силу "европоцентризма" стали обобщать Тхераваду и Хинаяну.)
Махаянцы древности имели ввиду собственно "хинаяну".

----------

Сергей Ч (06.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Мне вспомнился анекдот:
> _— Вася, пошли евреев бить!_
> _— Пошли! Погоди, а если они нас?_
> _— (возмущённо) А нас-то за что?!
> _
> Тхеравадины здесь прямо искренне недоумевают, типа а нас за что?! А махаяну, типа, по умолчанию можно пинать просто так!


Нельзя!!!

----------


## Akaguma

> Супер!
> Я стараюсь никого не обидеть, а кто-то - наоборот!


Отлично, чё. Все равняемся на Миру  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> И такое там есть. Только вот, как не крути, а тхеравадины со своей мотивацией получается - средние личности и даже выше не поднимутся  
> Опять таки, добавлю, это ваше учение и вы просто обязаны его придерживаться и к тхераваде это не имеет никакого отношения. Если у кого то это вызывает баттхёрт - это его проблемы.


Да, верно. Христиане вон считают себя самыми высшими. Что теперь, с ними тягаться и оспаривать идею Бога-творца? Когда дело касается личной веры -- лучше не касаться, уйти, оставить без комментариев. Я же не буду настаивать в тхеравадинском разделе на Трикае Будды. Это бессмысленно. Вспоминается разговор с одной достойной женщиной преклонных лет, сильно верующей в одного гуру. Она со своей верой просто начисто отметала любые сомнения в нём. И сказала: "Когда я буду умирать, на кого мне тогда медитировать придётся, если буду всё это слушать и анализировать?" Логично. )

----------

Akaguma (06.09.2013), Naruikazuchi (07.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> "Данным термином буддологи из Европы стали называть, начиная с конца 19 века, южные буддийские школы[3].
> 
> Данный термин был создан махаянистами для обозначения всех немахаянских направлений буддизма[4], поэтому он отсутствует в палийском каноне[3]. Первые упоминания этого термина относятся к I—II вв. н. э.[источник не указан 418 дней]
> 
> Буддолог и доктор философских наук Е. А. Торчинов увязывает «оформление хинаяны» с составлением палийского канона (80 год до н. э.)[4]. Доктор философских наук В. Г. Лысенко применяет термин «хинаяна» для буддизма в период, начавшийся после раскола буддийского учения на последователей тхеравады и махасангхики (4—3 вв. до н. э.)[5].
> 
> «Хинаяна» рассматривается в ряде случаев как термин, обозначающий весь ранний буддизм до укрепления махаянских школ. Но такое использование термина достаточно спорно, так как хронологически не все школы хинаяны возникли раньше школ махаяны. Другая причина состоит в том, что философская доктрина таких школ сопоставима по уровню проработанности со школами махаяны, что не даёт права называть такие школы ранними в значении «не созревшими»[6].
> 
> Обозначение термином «хинаяна» современной тхеравады оскорбляет последователей данной школы, по этой причине некоторая часть[2] современных буддологов отказалась от использования слова «хинаяна» в своих трудах. Тем не менее, отмечая вышеописанный факт, Е. А. Торчинов ставит знак равенства между хинаяной и тхеравадой, к которой он относит южный буддизм Шри-Ланки, Таиланда, Бирмы, Лаоса и Камбоджи[4].
> ...


См. значение слова hina в словарях пали и санскрита. (Напоминаю, что это индийское слово.)
Также можно ознакомиться со статьей в Википедии на слово Hinayana:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hinayana

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Махаяна - это смешение собственно буддизма с другими учениями Востока. Что неизбежно при распространении религий в другие страны. Что в этом оскорбительного. А вот то, что "учение Тхеравада давалось для низших личностей", как вы утверждаете - это оскорбление. Не ожидал от вас. 
> Вот так изначально относишься ко всем по-доброму, а заканчивается все весьма плачевно.
> До форума я относился к Махаяне с большим уважением. Но форум меня переубедил.


Вы меня, право, рассмешили!
Абсолютно как в том анекдоте, что я превел выше, вы искренне удивляетесь: "А нас-то за что?! Мы же правильные!"

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> А я недавно получала комментарии на этот термин. Было подчёркнуто, что он не несёт в себе никакого уничижительного смысла.


Нико, не лукавьте! Вы все прекрасно знаете. Мне лично без разницы, хоть как назовите. А вот другим важно, поэтому, пожалуйста, не надо!

----------

Жека (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Нельзя!!!


А вон, Фёдор Ф, уже мимоходом так удивился, мол, "а нас-то за что?!" Как будто другие уже неправы заранее.  :Smilie:

----------


## Akaguma

> Махаянцы древности имели ввиду собственно "хинаяну".


 :Big Grin:  :Facepalm:  "Да дадно, не расстраивайся, ты не дурачок, мы просто так называем тебя дурачок".

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Тибетский эквивалент может и не несет. А вот палийский и санскритский очень даже несет. См. любой словарь пали или санскрита.


Ну, перевод с тибетского -- "тегме" -- "не высшая". Но это с позиций принципа альтруизма в Махаяне. Я полностью согласна с тем, что даже личного освобождения от сансары мы достичь не способны пока, не говоря уже о махаянском подходе.

----------

Германн (07.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> См. значение слова hina в словарях пали и санскрита. (Напоминаю, что это индийское слово.)
> Также можно ознакомиться со статьей в Википедии на слово Hinayana:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hinayana


Я Махаянист и я Вам заявляю, что не считаю Тхераваду "Хинаяной".
А недоразумения ввели европейцы.
В древности было много хинаянских школ, которых Махаяна не любила за их чрезмерный аскетизм и индивидуализм.

----------

Германн (07.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Если называть по тибетски theg chung (Tibetan: ཐེག་ཆུང་), то будет "малая колесница". Если называть на древне- или средне-индийском "hinayana", то будет "ничтожная колесница".

----------

Германн (07.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Отлично, чё. Все равняемся на Миру


Не у всех получится - холивар веселее!

----------


## Нико

> Нико, не лукавьте! Вы все прекрасно знаете. Мне лично без разницы, хоть как назовите. А вот другим важно, поэтому, пожалуйста, не надо!


Я не лукавлю, я тупо повторяю услышанное). Есть запрет на это?

----------


## Аурум

> Я Махаянист и я Вам заявляю, что не считаю Тхераваду "Хинаяной".
> А недоразумения ввели европейцы.
> В древности было много хинаянских школ, которых Махаяна не любила за их чрезмерный аскетизм и индивидуализм.


Зачем вы оправдываетесь-то?  :Smilie:

----------

Akaguma (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я Махаянист и я Вам заявляю, что не считаю Тхераваду "Хинаяной".
> А недоразумения ввели европейцы.
> В древности было много хинаянских школ, которых Махаяна не любила за их чрезмерный аскетизм и индивидуализм.


Считать можно что угодно. Кто-то здесь на форуме, уже приводил хорошее сравнение, что это типа, как называть кого-то "идиотом" и говорить, что слово "идиот" в нашем лексиконе значит "знаток". 
Значение слова "hina" можно проверить по словарям.

----------

Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если называть по тибетски theg chung (Tibetan: ཐེག་ཆུང་), то будет "малая колесница". Если называть на древне- или средне-индийском "hinayana", то будет "ничтожная колесница".


Тегме.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Вы меня, право, рассмешили!
> Абсолютно как в том анекдоте, что я превел выше, вы искренне удивляетесь: "А нас-то за что?! Мы же правильные!"


Федора надо понять (и простить)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Зачем вы оправдываетесь-то?


Тхераваду нельзя назвать Хинаяной, потому, что современная Тхеравада признает спасение возможно и для мирян.
Возможно влияние Махаяны.)))

----------


## Аурум

> Считать можно что угодно. Кто-то здесь на форуме, уже приводил хорошее сравнение, что это типа, как называть кого-то "идиотом" и говорить, что слово "идиот" в нашем лексиконе значит "знаток". 
> Значение слова "hina" можно провирить по словарям.


Вы где в последнее время на форуме видели, чтобы тхераваду назвали хинаяной?

----------


## Akaguma

> Не у всех получится - холивар веселее!


Дело вовсе не в холиваре, а в разделении (читай, антиэкуменизме). "Никого не обидеть" может плохо закончиться.

----------

Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Скажите, а шравками называть тхеравадинов (а тхераваду - Шравакаяной) - это достаточно политкорректно или нет?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Тегме.





> and theg dman (Tibetan: ཐེག་དམན་) meaning "inferior vehicle" or "inferior spiritual approach".[7]


из статьи в Википедии.




> while in Tibetan there are at least two words to designate the term, theg chung (Tibetan: ཐེག་ཆུང་) meaning "small vehicle",[6] and theg dman (Tibetan: ཐེག་དམན་) meaning "inferior vehicle" or "inferior spiritual approach".[7]

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Я не лукавлю, я тупо повторяю услышанное). Есть запрет на это?


нет, но Вы же прекрасно знаете к чему это приведет...зачем?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Зачем вы оправдываетесь-то?


Продолжу за вас: добивайте уж до конца вчерашних друзей. На войне как на войне.

----------


## Аурум

Кстати, геше Еше Табкхе о себе говорит как о низшем типе личности, что он всего лишь низшая личность.
Это так, для раздумий.

----------


## Нико

> нет, но Вы же прекрасно знаете к чему это приведет...зачем?


Провокатор тут -- не я. И вроде запретов нет на высказывания, если они не провоцируют холивар. Перечитайте тему внимательно.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Дело вовсе не в холиваре, а в разделении (читай, антиэкуменизме). "Никого не обидеть" может плохо закончиться.


вот это интересно (если не уйдете от ответа)
в каком таком случае это может плохо закончиться?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Кстати, геше Еше Табкхе о себе говорит как о низшем типе личности, что он всего лишь низшая личность.
> Это так, для раздумий.


Зашибись! То есть, вы предлагаете тхеравадинам смиренно признать себя низшими личностями? А за одно и всех арахантов? А БВП - признать путем для идиотов?

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Кстати, геше Еше Табкхе о себе говорит как о низшем типе личности, что он всего лишь низшая личность.
> Это так, для раздумий.


Одно дело когда сам, другое когда другие. Я уж не думаю, что кто то из тхеравадинов считает себя серьезно высшей личностью.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> вот это интересно (если не уйдете от ответа)
> в каком таком случае это может плохо закончиться?


Этернализм. Если будем соглашаться, боясь обидеть, например с Трикайей.

----------

Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Зашибись! То есть, вы предлагаете тхеравадинам смиренно признать себя низшими личностями? А за одно и всех арахантов? А БВП - признать путем для идиотов?


Фёдор, вообще-то речь о том, что ИСТИННЫЕ мотивации высшие-низшие могут быть где угодно, согласно махаянской классификации.

Хоть ниже низкого в Ваджраяне, хоть высшей - в шравакаяне.

----------

Vladiimir (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Зашибись! То есть, вы предлагаете тхеравадинам смиренно признать себя низшими личностями? А за одно и всех арахантов?


"Когда б ни знался я с другими,
Я научусь считать себя нижайшим среди всех
И от всего сердца
Почитать других как высших".

Геше Лангри Тхангпа
"Восемь строф для тренировки ума"

----------

Neroli (06.09.2013), Денис Нагомиров (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федора надо...(и простить)[/COLOR]


Не надо. Я прощения не просил.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Провокатор тут -- не я. И вроде запретов нет на высказывания, если они не провоцируют холивар. Перечитайте тему внимательно.


мое мнение иное : Нико - очаровательный провокатор по жизни! (возможно, даже, не намеренно) :Smilie:  (и в этой теме есть чуть-чуть, ИМХО)

----------


## Аурум

> Зашибись! То есть, вы предлагаете тхеравадинам смиренно признать себя низшими личностями? А за одно и всех арахантов? А БВП - признать путем для идиотов?


Фёдор, успокойтесь, пожалуйста! Вам я ничего не предлагаю. Вы и так запросто и мимоходом можете назвать махаяну искажением Учения, но когда тхераваду смеют классифицировать в рамках махаянских учений вы почему-то дико, до крайности, возмущены. Типа "Эти гады нас классифицировали!!!".

----------


## Akaguma

> мое мнение иное : Нико - очаровательный провокатор по жизни! (возможно, даже, не намеренно) (и в этой теме есть чуть-чуть, ИМХО)


Давайте уж обойдемся без переходов на личности. А то Вы уже и меня тут пытались задеть и Федора и Нико.

----------

Нико (06.09.2013)

----------


## Neroli

А почему никто не хочет быть низшей личностью, в чем проблемы? 
Добавляет это легкости, рекомендую.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (06.09.2013), Аурум (06.09.2013), Германн (07.09.2013), Денис Нагомиров (06.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Скажите, а шравками называть тхеравадинов (а тхераваду - Шравакаяной) - это достаточно политкорректно или нет?


А почему именно тхеравадинов? Все кто, склоняет ухо к Дхамме Будды является  "слушателем"! ( санскр. -шравака; пали -"савака")

Таким образом,  есть три типа состояния Будды:
 1.Самма Самбудда, который достигает полного Пробуждения своими собственными силами, когда в мире нет открытой Дхаммы (это наш общий учитель Будда Шакьямуни). 
2.Паччекабудда, который также самостоятельно достигает Пробуждения, но качества которого уступают Самма Самбудде, и он не является учителем богов и людей как Самма Самбудда.
 3.Савака Будда, который достигает пробуждения, практикуя учение Будды.

Достижение Ниббаны у всех трёх типов аналогично. Разница только в том, что Самма Самбудда имеет гораздо больше выдающихся качеств и способностей, чем другие два.

----------

Жека (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> мое мнение иное : Нико - очаровательный провокатор по жизни! (возможно, даже, не намеренно) (и в этой теме есть чуть-чуть, ИМХО)


Хмм, я просто раньше не ввязывалась особо в подобные споры. Но теперь, пока не загасили эту тему уважаемые модераторы, считаю нужным высказать своё мнение. Оно у меня не экстремистское. Тхераваде -- респект и поклон.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Этернализм. Если будем соглашаться, боясь обидеть, например с Трикайей.


Так я вроде не с Трикайей , а с братьями-буддистами!
И не во всем.
А спорить-то зачем?

----------


## Нико

> А почему никто не хочет быть низшей личностью, в чем проблемы? 
> Добавляет это легкости, рекомендую.


 :Smilie:  Супер, Нероли!

----------


## Akaguma

> Так я вроде не с Трикайей , а с братьями-буддстами!
> И не во всем.


Ничего не понял, ну и ладно  :Smilie:

----------


## Akaguma

> А почему никто не хочет быть низшей личностью, в чем проблемы?


Эго мешает.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Давайте уж обойдемся без переходов на личности. А то Вы уже и меня тут пытались задеть и Федора и Нико.


Вот пусть Федор и Нико мне сами об этом скажут!
А Вы можете жалобу подать модератору, имеете право!

----------


## Аурум

> Ой-ла-ла. Давайте расставим точки над i. Есть два факта: Тхеравада - это низший или средний путь, Ваджраяна - это искажение Дхаммы. Всё. У кого баттхерт - это его проблемы.


Вот мне непонятно почему вы классифицируете тхераваду классификацией, которой сами не признаёте?

Если вы признаёте классификацию, то вы признаете махаяну. Если не признаёте махаяну, то какая вам разница как вас классифицирут?

Тхеравадины, это к вам вопрос, ко всем, кстати.

Напомнило:

----------

Vladiimir (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы где в последнее время на форуме видели, чтобы тхераваду назвали хинаяной?


Ну, я не припомню... Для меня это не важно, что кто-то как-то что-то там называет... Мне лично не обидно. Я просто хотел разъяснить значение слова. Что оно значит. Если кто-то хочет его употреблять, то ради бога! Я просто хотел, чтобы было ясно, что оно не значит "малый".

(Кстати, легко видеть противопоставляющиеся слова "большой" и "малый" в названиях сутт (сутр). Это maha и culla. )

----------

Богдан Б (07.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Вот пусть Федор и Нико мне сами об этом скажут!


Уже высказали. 

[humor]
Опомнитесь, пока не поздно, а то, в натуре, пожалуюсь модератору.
[/humor]

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А почему именно тхеравадинов? Все кто, склоняет ухо к Дхамме Будды является  "слушателем"! ( санскр. -шравака; пали -"савака")
> 
> Таким образом,  есть три типа состояния Будды:
>  1.Самма Самбудда, который достигает полного Пробуждения своими собственными силами, когда в мире нет открытой Дхаммы (это наш общий учитель Будда Шакьямуни). 
> 2.Паччекабудда, который также самостоятельно достигает Пробуждения, но качества которого уступают Самма Самбудде, и он не является учителем богов и людей как Самма Самбудда.
>  3.Савака Будда, который достигает пробуждения, практикуя учение Будды.
> 
> Достижение Ниббаны у всех трёх типов аналогично. Разница только в том, что Самма Самбудда имеет гораздо больше выдающихся качеств и способностей, чем другие два.


Потому что махаянское Прибежище включает четвёртый тип арьев - махасаттв-бодхисаттв, цель которых - стать Самьяк-Самбуддой в порядке ОЧЕНЬ ДЛИННОЙ живой очереди  :Wink: 

Для того, чтобы отличать бодхисаттв и wannabe-бодхисаттв от шравакабудд (архатов) и wannabe-шравакабудд, в Ньингме используется термин "Шравакаяна".

----------


## Akaguma

> Вот мне непонятно почему вы классифицируете тхераваду классификацией, которой сами не признаёте?


Вы не поняли, я про то, что каждый останется со своим фактом  :Smilie:

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Не надо. Я прощения не просил.


Федор, только из уважения к Вам посыл был к Ауруму, что не надо с Вами спорить и пора остановиться!

----------


## Федор Ф

> Фёдор, успокойтесь, пожалуйста! Вам я ничего не предлагаю. Вы и так запросто и мимоходом можете назвать махаяну искажением Учения, но когда тхераваду смеют классифицировать в рамках махаянских учений вы почему-то дико, до крайности, возмущены. Типа "Эти гады нас классифицировали!!!".


Эту вашу мысль я читаю уже в третий раз. Усвоил. Вы же меня понять не хотите, упрямо повторяя эту так называемую классификацию.
Знаете, я не зарекомендовал себя на форуме скандалистом, я мирный человек, но всему есть предел. Можно поспорить по каким-то вопросам - это нормально, но оскорблять-то зачем? Причем, не человека даже (мне наплевать на личное оскорбление), а традицию в целом? Это откуда такое в буддисте? Ладно, я низший человек. Мне вообще все-равно, какой я человек. Никогда даже не задумывался об этом. Но по какому праву вы Дхамму называете учением для дураков?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вот мне непонятно почему вы классифицируете тхераваду классификацией, которой сами не признаёте? 
> Если вы признаёте классификацию, то вы признаете махаяну. Если не признаёте махаяну, то какая вам разница как вас классифицирут?
> Тхеравадины, это к вам вопрос, ко всем, кстати.


Ну, мне тоже кажется, что для некоторых представителей тхеравады тхеравада, похоже, не является самодостаточной. Кажется, что критика махаяны им просто необходима... (чтобы ощущать правильность выбранного направления?)

----------

Pema Sonam (07.09.2013), Аурум (06.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну, я не препомню... Для меня это не важно, что кто-то как-то что-то там называет... Мне лично не обидно. Я просто хотел разъяснить значение слова. Что оно значит. Если кто-то хочет его употреблять, то ради бога! Я просто хотел, чтобы было ясно,что оно не значит "малый".
> 
> (Кстати, легко видеть противопоставляющиеся слова "большой" и "малый" в названиях сутт (сутр). Это maha и culla. )


Есть версия, что слово "пацан" произошло в Одессе от еврейского "поцен" - "маленький мужской половой орган". Но теперь-то его употребляют повсеместно и абсолютно не имея ввиду то, что оно означало у евреев.

----------


## Нико

> Вы не поняли, я про то, что каждый останется со своим фактом


Этим всегда так и заканчиваются споры на БФ. Не припомню, что бы кто-то кого-то переубедить тут смог. Так что это, по сути, killing time)

----------

Akaguma (06.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Уже высказали. 
> 
> [humor]
> Опомнитесь, пока не поздно, а то, в натуре, пожалуюсь модератору.
> [/humor]


Буду ждать! :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Ну, мне тоже кажется, что для некоторых представителей тхеравады тхеравада, похоже, не является самодостаточной. Кажется, что критика махаяны им просто необходима... (чтобы ощущать правильность выбранного направления?)


Это разумно сказано. "Против кого дружите"? Кажется, вам в дверь пока ваджраянцы не звонили со своими садханами и изображениями идамов.)))))))

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Этим всегда так и заканчиваются споры на БФ. Не припомню, что бы кто-то кого-то переубедить тут смог. Так что это, по сути, killing time)


Точно! Обеденный перерыв у палладинов! :Smilie:

----------


## Akaguma

> Но по какому праву вы Дхамму называете учением для дураков?


Мда. Вот так вот непонимание и рождается. Федор - у них классификация распространяется только на самих себя, т.к. хинаяна часть ваджраяны. Забудьте и успокойтесь, никто на Дхамму не покушается.

----------

Аурум (06.09.2013), Германн (07.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Есть версия, что слово "пацан" произошло в Одессе от еврейского "поцен" - "маленький мужской половой орган". Но теперь-то его употребляют повсеместно и абсолютно не имея ввиду то, что оно означало у евреев.


Я сказал, что означает это слово на пали и санскрите. Нейтральное слово "малый" оно там не означает. Приводил выше тибетское слово означающее "малая колесница" (следуя статье в Википедии). 
Т.е. я хотел сказать, что на санскрите и на пали это слово имеет уничижительное значение. Ни больше, ни меньше.

----------

Аурум (06.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Уже высказали.


Вам на ушко шепнули?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федор, только из уважения к Вам посыл был к Ауруму, что не надо с Вами спорить и пора остановиться!


Мне просто интересно, за что вы предлагаете меня простить.

----------

Akaguma (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мда. Вот так вот непонимание и рождается. Федор - у них классификация распространяется только на самих себя, т.к. хинаяна часть ваджраяны. Забудьте и успокойтесь, никто на Дхамму не покушается.


Нет?




> ...но когда *тхераваду* смеют классифицировать в рамках махаянских учений вы почему-то дико, до крайности, возмущены. Типа "Эти гады нас классифицировали!!!".

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это разумно сказано. "Против кого дружите"? Кажется, вам в дверь пока ваджраянцы не звонили со своими садханами и изображениями идамов.)))))))


Я приветливо отношусь к Махаяне. Будучи тхеравадином, считаю Махаяну буддизмом.

----------

Pema Sonam (07.09.2013), Богдан Б (07.09.2013), Германн (07.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну, мне тоже кажется, что для некоторых представителей тхеравады тхеравада, похоже, не является самодостаточной. Кажется, что критика махаяны им просто необходима... (чтобы ощущать правильность выбранного направления?)


Нет. Чтобы сохранить чистоту Дхаммы.
Я тоже отношусь с большим уважением к Махаяне. К ее глубочайшей мудрости. Но буддизмом не считаю.

----------

Сергей Ч (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Нет?


Ну тхеравада, как последняя из хинаян, остается в рамках Ваджраяны. Так что это их внутреннее дело, Вам то что с того?

----------

Аурум (06.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Нет. Чтобы сохранить чистоту Дхаммы.


Ну, так ее можно сохранить в чистоте, следуя ей. А не заниматься нападками на другие традиции. Так ее можно только принизить. См. выше цитату царя Ашоки (*Сергей Чернявский* выше приводил).

----------

Pema Sonam (07.09.2013), Аурум (06.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Нико (06.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Потому что махаянское Прибежище включает четвёртый тип арьев - махасаттв-бодхисаттв, цель которых - стать Самьяк-Самбуддой в порядке ОЧЕНЬ ДЛИННОЙ живой очереди


Я могу это понять и принять только в качестве упайи для определенного склада ума. ) Ибо как известно, появление в мире Самма Самбудды - редчайшее явление, а линия будд не прерывается в том смысле, что предыдущий будда указывает своего преемника. Т.е. с точки зрения Тхеравады, бодхисатта (будущий Самма Саммбудда) - это также редчайшее явление, как говорят иноверцы- "много званных, да мало избранных".  :Smilie:

----------

Тао (09.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну, так ее можно сохранить в чистоте, следуя ей. А не заниматься нападками на другие традиции. Так ее можно только принизить. См. выше цитату Ашоки (Сергей Чернявский приводил).


Нападают махаянисты. А мы отбиваемся. Защищаем Дхамму. (прямо как дэвы и асуры :Big Grin: )

----------

Zom (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я могу это понять и принять только в качестве упайи для определенного склада ума. ) Ибо как известно, появление в мире Самма Самбудды - редчайшее явление, а линия будд не прерывается в том смысле, что предыдущий будда указывает своего преемника. Т.е. с точки зрения Тхеравады, бодхисатта (будущий Самма Саммбудда) - это также редчайшее явление, как говорят иноверцы- "много званных, да мало избранных".


Принимайте как упайю. 

Но просто что значит "редчайшее явление" в рамках неограниченного временного отрезка? Тем более, если мы имеем "трёхтысячный мир" (в тхераваде есть что-нибудь про множественность миров?)

----------


## Нико

> Нет. Чтобы сохранить чистоту Дхаммы.
> Я тоже отношусь с большим уважением к Махаяне. К ее глубочайшей мудрости. Но буддизмом не считаю.


Можете не считать буддизмом, только на каких основаниях не считаете? Там же Ваш символ веры присутствует. "Намо Буддхая, Намо Дхармая, Намо Сангхая". А?

----------


## Нико

> Нападают махаянисты. А мы отбиваемся. Защищаем Дхамму. (прямо как дэвы и асуры)


Кто напал? Покажите мне этого человека, я его лично в полицию сдам)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Мне просто интересно, за что вы предлагаете меня простить.


На Ваш вопрос отвечу в личку, дабы не давать новую пищу страждущим войны!
Сейчас скажу одно : "Вы правы! И прощать Вас не за что!" (подробнее в личку, чтобы снять все недоразумения)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я тоже отношусь с большим уважением к Махаяне. К ее глубочайшей мудрости. Но буддизмом не считаю.


Ооооок.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Можете не считать буддизмом, только на каких основаниях не считаете?


На основании искажений Дхаммы. 




> Там же Ваш символ веры присутствует. "Намо Буддхая, Намо Дхармая, Намо Сангхая". А?


Вот именно, что все это превратилось лишь в символ. 
Все, хватит, а то меня с работы выгонят.

----------

Жека (06.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Нападают махаянисты. А мы отбиваемся. Защищаем Дхамму. (прямо как дэвы и асуры)


Говорю честно, я не увидел нападок форумных махаянистов на тхераваду. Обратную картину приходится время от времени наблюдать. 

Вот, *Аурум* уже просил Вас показать посты с нападками:



> Сообщение от Федор Ф
> 
> 
> ...Выдержать же злобные нападки на Тхераваду мне больше не под силу. Совесть иметь надо, господа.
> 
> 
> Где хоть одна нападка - покажите, пожалуйста пост.


Мне бы тоже хотелось посмотреть. (Я против нападок на традиции.)

----------

Pema Sonam (07.09.2013), Аурум (06.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Нико (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Защищаем Дхамму. (прямо как дэвы и асуры)


Бррр. Аж дух захватило.

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Ну вот, как обычно  :Smilie:  Типа, махаяна, типа, не буддизм! А потом "А нас за что?!! Карауууул!"

Чесслово, как в том анекдоте!

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> На основании искажений Дхаммы.



Похоже, это у некоторых превратилось в поговорку. С утра -- мысли не о Дхамме, а о том, как бы лишний раз написать про "искажения" в Махаяне. Пичалька.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Предлагаю модераторам удалить или отделить от темы весь холиварный оффтоп.

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Похоже, это у некоторых превратилось в поговорку. С утра -- мысли не о Дхамме, а о том, как бы лишний раз написать про "искажения" в Махаяне. Пичалька.


Ага, получается не учение Тхеравады, а учение Антимахаяны, у меня такое впечатление.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Бррр. Аж дух захватило.


Ну... они же не по- настоящему воевали. Чисто символически. У них же там, на Небесах тонкая материя, так что это лишь образ войны. Театральное представление. Они ведь и мирились время от времени. Даже к Будде вместе наведывались, Сакка и Випачитти.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Принимайте как упайю. 
> 
> Но просто что значит "редчайшее явление" в рамках неограниченного временного отрезка? Тем более, если мы имеем "трёхтысячный мир" (в тхераваде есть что-нибудь про множественность миров?)


Да, про множественность миров есть:  http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/worlds.htm
А вот про множественность будд говорится именно в контексте безначальности сансары и преемственности будд. А вот согласно Махаяне, насколько я знаю, будды появляются намного чаще, даже когда в мире (во Вселенной со всеми её мирами) есть Дхамма предыдущего Будды. )

----------

Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Предлагаю модераторам удалить или отделить от темы весь холиварный оффтоп.


Да пусть будет! Надо, в конце концов, разобраться! А так будет просто очередное замалчивание.

----------

Аурум (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Федор Ф (06.09.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Причем, даже монах тхеравады один (все знают кто) целыми днями постит в соц. сетях картинки о ненависти к авраамическим религиям и махаяне в частности. Просто нагнетает ненависть. И это - буддийский монах.


говорить правду не запрещено. 
к махаяне я ненависть не нагнетаю. я критикую доктрину и поведение есдл

----------


## Нико

> говорить правду не запрещено. 
> к махаяне я ненависть не нагнетаю. я критикую доктрину и поведение есдл


Вы говорите не правду, а собственные домыслы излагаете. Ваши картинки уже одиозными стали. Неужели Вы думаете, что таким образом можно привлечь спонсоров?

----------


## Аурум

> говорить правду не запрещено. 
> к махаяне я ненависть не нагнетаю. я критикую доктрину и поведение есдл


Я видел что вы пишете и постите в соц. сетях.
Ненависть к исламу, к христианству и махаяне так и клокочет из ваших демотиваторов и постов. И вы эту ненависть пестуете и лелеете, взращивая и поливая. Каждый день - десятки постов с ненавистью. Цитаты из Дхаммапады и других источников приводить не буду, все знают что говорил Будда про ненависть.
Даже общаться с вами тут неприятно.

----------

Джнянаваджра (06.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Я тоже отношусь с большим уважением к Махаяне. К ее глубочайшей мудрости. Но буддизмом не считаю.


Игра слов. Буддизмом вполне можно и, вообще говоря, даже правильно считать любые духовные течения, которые соотносят себя с Буддой. На то сие и "будд-изм". Другой вопрос, что разные "буддизмы" бывают искажённой Дхаммой (опять-таки, до той или иной степени). Назвать некий буддизм искажённой Дхаммой - вовсе не является неким ужасным и неправильным поступком. Напротив, это поступок хороший, если соблюдены два условия: 1) он действительно искажён 2) приводятся аргументы почему это так.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.09.2013), Богдан Б (07.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Alex

А так это же обычное (увы!) явление: когда с кем-то ожесточенно воюешь, пусть даже и в интернете, поневоле перенимаешь не самые лучшие черты "противника". С авраамитским талибаном боролись - на то и напоролись. Хотя какое "боролись"... Кто-то верит, что демотиваторы с подписями на безграмотном английском - это проповедь Дхармы и достойный ответ на салафитский джихадотеррор? Пфффф.

----------

Аурум (17.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

Пора тему закрывать.
А то новый "холивар" начнется.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Я, например, не считаю махаяну искаженной Дхармой.. Я не считаю уместным применять здесь слово "искаженный". Они, на мой взгляд ничего не исказили. Если бы они взяли и исказили тексты сутт. Но, в Махаянском каноне есть, к примеру Махапаринирвана сутра, соответствуюящая палийской сутте и Махаянапаринирвана сутра (чисто махаянская). Т.е. сутры соответствующие ПК не искажены. Они также присутствуют в махаянском каноне. Просто некоторые идеи получили дальнейшее развитие, цели переформулированы. Что-то добавлено. Самое главное, что ничего не убрано! Для кого-то такие (новые) идеи и методы востребованы, а для кого-то избыточны... Мне лично достаточно ПК (хотя может быть потому и достаточно, что уже знаком с некоторыми махаянскими идеями).

----------

Pema Sonam (07.09.2013), Богдан Б (07.09.2013), Германн (07.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.09.2013), Дмитрон (06.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Степан Т (06.09.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2013)

----------

